# Basic Top Down Classic Socks on One 12" Circular Needle



## sockit2me

Here it is at last: a basic top down sock pattern for one 12" circ needle!
Many thanks and HUGE HUGS to amyknits and her computer minions (family) for the wonderful help in editing and producing this pdf.



file:///var/mobile/Applications/827C80D3-8BA6-4DF3-91BD-5428E88DA5E2/Documents/QL-TLd0fpEj.pdf


----------



## AmyKnits

Here is the PDF


----------



## sockit2me

Thank you Amy...Both my ipad and I are tech-challenged !!


----------



## Rose57

Thank you! Looking forward to trying these.


----------



## Betty H

sockit2me said:


> Thank you Amy...Both my ipad and I are tech-challenged !!


You maybe tech challanged, but your knitting and instructions is fantastic!

Thank you for your pattern.


----------



## KatStabe

Thank you so muck for the pattern and step by step directions.


----------



## CTSDSS5

Thank you for these. When I get enough courage, these will be my first socks!


----------



## Bobglory

Thank you!

Gigi


----------



## bwtyer

Thank you!


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz

Thanks so much! Much appreciated


----------



## Lolly12

Thank you,very kind to share the pattern :-D


----------



## dwagner

Nice job on the instructions and with pictures too :thumbup: Thank you for your work, Amy too and for sharing with us, it's greatly appreciated :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kittys punkin

Thank you to sockit2me and amyknits. This is a great pattern and I'm sure will be used a lot.


----------



## minniemo

Many thanks sockit2me for providing this pattern :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## minniemo

And to you Amy for technology support :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## m2hvnfn

Thanks for your input ... now can you also do one for those of us who like to do toe-up?! I just started a pair on my 9" needles toe-up ... just as in the cuff down where you need to use a dpn for the heel, I started the toes with 2 circs and moved to the 9" in the round. Thanks for all your help with these new needles.


----------



## GardenGirl

At last! You have given me hope that I will be able to knit socks! Thank you both so much for the photo-rich tutorial.


----------



## Alto53

That's a great pattern, thank you for sharing it!!


----------



## SpangleB

Thanks Sockit2me I have just downloaded your pattern. I'm about to finish my first pair (2 at a time) using Magic loop - talk about a learning experience! So my new needles have now arrived and I will be trying this SOON. Thanks again.


----------



## Noreen

great tutorial


----------



## Chloenana

Wow! This is the best ever! Thanks!


----------



## cmh46

Thank you for writing the pattern on knitting socks on 12 inch circular......will certainly try very soon.


----------



## maryrose

thank you for sharing this.


----------



## apette

Thanks to you both. These are next on my list as I've now received my 12" circ. I was wondering though...is the 12" to large to do socks for a child? Would I have to use a heavier weight yarn? The child's foot is about 6 inches long.


----------



## Windbeam

Thank you


----------



## mommaM

I think I will try making socks, thanks to sockit2me and Amyknits. This has been one area that I have stayed away from...not now.

Thank you for taking the time to work up this pattern.


----------



## Katsch

Thanks, will be trying these.


----------



## obxamom

What a team!!! You guys are awesome thanks again for your help


----------



## Drewbie

Thank you!!


----------



## Schatzie

Wow, all I had to do was go to the next category section and "Voila" all my questions and needs were answered. Thank you to you Sockit2me and Amy for being so talented and generous with that talent. After a few chores this morning I will be anxious to begin - gonna start with the #2's. Have a blessed day.


----------



## Torticollus

That was a great piece of work, but I was wondering what the gauge is, please? I usually have to use needles two sizes smaller than a written pattern to get the correct gauge. It seems everything is there but the tension size.
Thank you.


----------



## laurie4

what good explanations thank you


----------



## Sherry1

Thank you so much!


----------



## janmary

Thanks! I have been watching for this. I have been switching from the 12" circular to dpns for the heel and toe and am looking forward (hopefully) to being able to stick with the circs to the finish.


----------



## sanditoes48

Thank you Amy and Sockittome for the work done and SHARED with all of us! You are a blessing and very much appreciated!!!


----------



## deenie

this is great. have been knitting socks but you make it look so easy thanks


----------



## BobbieO

Thanks so very much for this. I've tried more than once to do socks and more or less given up on them. However, now I believe I can master this with little trouble.

Angles are watching over you
BobbieO


----------



## Jeannie2009

Thank you so much. I cant wait to go get some sock yarn.


----------



## susandvorak

Thank you for sharing this pattern. I have knit many pairs of socks on dpn's and have been wanting to try a pair on circulars, but all the patterns I find are on two needles or start from the toe up. This pattern is just what I have been looking for. Looks like I have to go shopping for some fun sock yarn and try these out!


----------



## nrskrachet

Many thanks for sharing all your work with us! I've figured out why my socks are taking so long to knit - besides the usual distractions - I've been ribbing from the ankle all the way up to a comfortable height. (I do two-at-a-time toe up on Magic Loop and really prefer this method) 
My question is: do these socks really stay up where they belong with so little ribbing? I guess they must, or you wouldn't continue to do it that way. 
Thanks again, have d/l'd for future reference.


----------



## Justme

Thank you so much. I am new to sock knitting and really wanted to do it this way.


----------



## janneygirl

GREAT pattern instructions. Have been waiting for you to do this (it's so much easier to wait than to actually pick up the 12" and just start). Want you to know that I appreciate SO MUCH that you took the time to do this for all of us. You and Amy are sooooo smart and talented.

Now... any chance of a Knit-Along? I'm such a chicken!! cluck cluck cluck... waaaah.... guess i'll just have to quit whinning, wringing my hands, and procrastinating... bite the bullet and just DO IT.


----------



## dotmo

Thank you to sockit2me and amyknits. I have only been knitting socks for a year and have tried toe down, toe up, fleegle heel, all on circulars, tried magic loop but not keen on that. However, your instructions and the wonderful photographs have inspired me to try this method now. I can't wait to finish the pair I have recently started and have a go at this!!


----------



## Janeway

sockit2me said:


> Thank you Amy...Both my ipad and I are tech-challenged !!


Me too as have this hand-me-down IPAD so am learning how to use it!

Does anyone have a pattern for the almost no-show Sock? Thanks


----------



## Crozza

Thank you so very much Eric for your willingness to teach and share. To Amy and her family for the technical know how and to the both of you for your time.


----------



## SharonT

Sockit2me this is awesome! Thank You!


----------



## glnwhi

thank you so very much, it is my plan to make some socks as soon as I get all of these "Nana" hats made and I'll use your pattern.


----------



## grandmann

My hubby have been after me to make him a pair of socks. He really appreciate my knitting. So, far I made him a wool basketweave scarf, fingerless mitts, and a three yarns woven together hat. He is really good at wearing everything I make him. Here it goes I have to make the Socks, at least try.


----------



## sockit2me

Torticollus said:


> That was a great piece of work, but I was wondering what the gauge is, please? I usually have to use needles two sizes smaller than a written pattern to get the correct gauge. It seems everything is there but the tension size.
> Thank you.


My guage was 7.5 sts /inch....I suggest that you try the 2.5 mm needle first before you make an informed decision to go smaller. Most knitters tension is tighter when working in the round on small needles. 7 sts to the inch would in no way produce a too large sock. There are so many variables in socks, knitting, and FEET that you have to experiment a little to find what your specific needs and choices are!


----------



## Gamquilter

how to say thanks for the work done to "get"this pattern to us? I m not sure, but I really do appreciate it...I have tried this several times, but will not give up til I " get it ". thanks to you all!


----------



## sanditoes48

glnwhi said:


> thank you so very much, it is my plan to make some socks as soon as I get all of these "Nana" hats made and I'll use your pattern.


glnwhi, what are nana hats??


----------



## knit-faced

TWO THINGS:

1. What a team, Amy and Eric; thank you so much!!

2. Personally, LOVE the 9", 12", etc., needles. They can be fiddly and difficult to handle...HOWEVER (on the up side), some brands are manufactured with an angle between the tip and the cable; I have found this extra area of stability to be much easier to grasp, and hang on to. Well worth the try, or extra $$, if the case may be...


----------



## colon4me

OMG it's here. I can't believe it. I'm so excited that I can't wait for needles . Thank you, thank you . Thank you both and also this wonderful forum for being there to help.


----------



## judybug52

Thank you sooooo much for this pattern. This will help so many knitters if they will just try it. It is so much fun knitting on the 12 inch needles. Socks become fun to make. Easy and fast, and beautiful sock. THANKS


----------



## SAMkewel

sockit2me said:


> Thank you Amy...Both my ipad and I are tech-challenged !!


Your (download) under the picture you posted and Amyknits' "pdf" both work perfectly.


----------



## KnitnNat

Eric and Amy, Thank you so very much. I,ve printed the pattern,and info. got my needles and ready to go. This is a wonderful act of kindness that you have done.


----------



## Susam

Thank you so much for sharing your talent. I am excited to try my first pair of socks. Off to LYS to find some beautiful yarn. Thanks again for giving me the courage to finally try socks.


----------



## Bea 465

Thanks Amy and Eric for sharing your talent and expertise. I've been knitting socks for years, really like toe up using 2 circs. Learned on 5 dpn's and now I have another new knitting method for socks I'm anxious to try.


----------



## peacefulknitter

Thank you for the hard work on this combined endeavor.....I am very anxious to start my first pair of socks.....Here's to success.


----------



## Seahawker

Thank you for sharing! Will give this a try for sure.


----------



## moherlyle

Thank you so much for your generosity in sharing this pattern... I'm sure it took quite a lot of work to get it out to us. Very kind of you. My new 12" needle whould arrive in the next couple of days and am ready to get started! Thanks again! Linda


----------



## Suo

Thank you Eric and Amy for putting this together for all of here in the KP family. Even those of us who have been knitting socks for years will benefit greatly for this concise, well thought out tutorial.


----------



## Bulldog

Amy and Eric there are no words to express our sincerest how sincerely grateful we all are to you for all your time and effort putting this step by step tutorial together for all of us who so desperately want to make socks. You have my deepest gratitude and most profound admiration...God Bless...Betty


----------



## sockit2me

Bulldog said:


> Amy and Eric there are no words to express our sincerest how sincerely grateful we all are to you for all your time and effort putting this step by step tutorial together for all of us who so desperately want to make socks. You have my deepest gratitude and most profound admiration...God Bless...Betty


Thank you Betty....Now SHOW ME THE SOCKS !!!!


----------



## Drewbie

Bless you both! I've been waiting for this


----------



## Knitsue

Thank you both for such complete directions. You have inspired me to try socks


----------



## cmarvil

Thank you Eric and Amy.


----------



## HoneyH

Outstanding!!!


----------



## knitwitconnie

Thank you both for the pattern!!!!!! Much appreciated!!!


----------



## Maryhm

Thank you for the pattern and thank you, Amy for getting it to us. I can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## MrsMurdog

If I can make socks that look as great as the one pictured, I would be thrilled. Thank you, I will give the pattern a GO!


----------



## lindacanfly

Thank you so much sockit2me and Amy for providing this for us. I really appreciate your hard work and willingness to share. I think I may be ready to tackle sock knitting with this pattern in hand.


----------



## comebackknitter

Thank you for the pattern!


----------



## Holly E

"It was Christmas in August" when I discovered the tutorial today. Thank you for the information, clear written directions/photographs and the personal effort and "coaching" you both have shared with the rest of us since we first learned about the 12 inch circular needle Sock Marvel. What a concept! 
You are hereby awarded the honorary title: Sock King and Sock Queen of Knitting Paradise. Long may you live!


----------



## MaryCarter

sockit2me said:


> Here it is at last: a basic top down sock pattern for one 12" circ needle!
> Many thanks and HUGE HUGS to amyknits and her computer minions (family) for the wonderful help in editing and producing this pdf.
> 
> file:///var/mobile/Applications/827C80D3-8BA6-4DF3-91BD-5428E88DA5E2/Documents/QL-TLd0fpEj.pdf[/quote
> 
> Thank you for this tutorial.....now to find the circular 12" in 2.5mm


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks so much for this tutorial...I've been using all your suggestions and your tutorial is as good as any I've seen in the books I've purchased. I really am enjoying the sock knitting experience and just want to keep adding to the repertoire of patterns and methods. Thanks again....and to any skeptics - if I can do it, you certainly can!!


----------



## Sherry1

Previously I made a pair with a 9 in circular. Someone how I got the gusset wrong on one side so had to rip back. Heel and all else went extremely well. The next pair I did on never before tried DPN's...all went well surprisingly. But yesterday I ran out and got my 12 inch circulars and am anxious to get going on Sockit2me's pattern. I already know that you can go fast on circulars. Why oh why do I have several projects in line? I really want to start a pair!


----------



## ssusan

Thanks for the pattern. This really helps. Susan


----------



## Patsy Ruth

Eric, I have been using your system of knitting socks on 12" circulars for a while now but wanted to take this opportunity to tell you what a sweetheart you are for sharing all of your knowledge with all of us here on KP. I believe there will be a lot more sock knitters here now because of you and Amy. I admire both of you for being so quick to share your knowledge with others. You are both appreciated greatly. I enjoy reading your posts and I really enjoy Amy's humor. Thanks Amy for keeping us entertained.


----------



## sockit2me

Patsy Ruth said:


> Eric, I have been using your system of knitting socks on 12" circulars for a while now but wanted to take this opportunity to tell you what a sweetheart you are for sharing all of your knowledge with all of us here on KP. I believe there will be a lot more sock knitters here now because of you and your helper Amy. I admire both of you for being so quick to share your knowledge with others. You are both appreciated greatly. I enjoy reading your posts and I really enjoy Amy's humor. Thanks Amy for keeping us entertained.


Patsy Ruth: Reading kind words like yours is so rewarding to us. This site is all about communication.....and making these connections is an added joy to the joy of knitting. Teaching and sharing are how our craft survive and thrive. Thank you for being a willing and eager "student." :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patsy Ruth

PS.. I just scanned through you tutorial and thought, Oh My, this is going to help so many KPers to learn to knit socks. I wish you had been around when I first learned many years ago. This is a fantastic tutorial, so easy to follow. There can be no excuses now for not learning to knit socks. You have solved the problem. Great job. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AmyKnits

I am so happy to see so many wonderful responses and positive comments about Eric's pattern/tutorial for knitting socks. I knew it would be a big hit while helping him make a download..... NOTE... I had nothing to do with the pattern or contents... I simply recruited my "staff" to assist Eric in producing a downloadable version of HIS pattern.

He really is a wonderful teacher, inspiration and has a very generous spirit.

I learned to knit socks using the 12" circular method and in no time have been able to quickly and easily knit more than a dozen pair of socks in many different designs and sizes.

This is really a quick, easy and very efficient method to knit socks.

Thank you, sockit2me for all you have shared and continue to share with all of us!

And.... Thank You for allowing me to serve as your "silly sidekick"!   :roll:


----------



## quiltwiz

sockit2me said:


> Here it is at last: a basic top down sock pattern for one 12" circ needle!
> Many thanks and HUGE HUGS to amyknits and her computer minions (family) for the wonderful help in editing and producing this pdf.
> 
> file:///var/mobile/Applications/827C80D3-8BA6-4DF3-91BD-5428E88DA5E2/Documents/QL-TLd0fpEj.pdf


Thank you both so very much for all the hard work you put into creating this wonderful PDF tutorial. Those of us who have struggled so long are forever on your debt.


----------



## mochamarie

Oh, wait a minute. I'll need to get the right needles. :lol:


----------



## MaryCarter

sockit2me said:


> Here it is at last: a basic top down sock pattern for one 12" circ needle!
> Many thanks and HUGE HUGS to amyknits and her computer minions (family) for the wonderful help in editing and producing this pdf.
> 
> file:///var/mobile/Applications/827C80D3-8BA6-4DF3-91BD-5428E88DA5E2/Documents/QL-TLd0fpEj.pdf


I don't know if I can wait a month......to receive my needles to start knitting them. Thank you again for helping everyone learn how to knit socks. I have saved both your patterns.


----------



## aussiefletch49

Many Thanks Amyknits and minions.


----------



## Muddyann

this looks like I might be able to do it. I havent knit anything on the circs that was actually in the round. I use dpns for in the round. but I would like to give this a try. thanks for the instructions with pictures. I do better with pictures.


----------



## vivien

Thank you so much


----------



## madeinparadise

AmyKnits said:


> Here is the PDF


I can't seem to get either download to work. Can anyone give me some advice? Many thanks.


----------



## madeinparadise

madeinparadise said:


> I can't seem to get either download to work. Can anyone give me some advice? Many thanks.


Disregard - I finally got it. Thanks for the wonderful instructions. Must get a 12" circular and give it a try.


----------



## AmyKnits

Eric and I had such a great time working on this project together, I thought I would share some of the photos that we took while on our little knitting collaboration retreat.........


----------



## kimmyz

Thanks for making my day, Amy! Still laughing as I type this ... :lol: I'm obviously talking about the pictures directly above!

Also I'd like to thank everyone for the wonderful sock pattern (on 12-inch needle). That's one of the most comprehensive patterns I've ever seen - complete with many fabulous photos on each step!


----------



## cindye6556

OMG! Have you gone completely around the bend?????

You just wish that was you I bet!!! LOL

Love Ya!


----------



## sockit2me

Eric got moody and went off to pout for a while!


----------



## sanditoes48

too cute :thumbup:


----------



## minniemo

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Fun pictures....the knitting retreat project sounds like it would be a lot of fun. Thanks again for sharing your experiences and now your expertise.


----------



## AmyKnits

RookieRetiree said:


> Fun pictures....the knitting retreat project sounds like it would be a lot of fun. Thanks again for sharing your experiences and now your expertise.


OK, OK... I HAVE to admit that those are NOT photos of Eric and me... I "hijacked" those photos from around the internet in an attempt at being funny....

I agree... a knitting retreat WOULD be fun... I think they actually have knitting cruises! Someday.....


----------



## LEE1313

OH mercy. I was shocked for a moment and then started laughing MAO!!!!!!!

We were chatting about you today at lunch (me and 3 other KPers). The kennel where you Keep Sasquatch made us laugh.

You are one special lady. And your family are jewels


----------



## tami_ohio

Thank you both! You have inspired me to attempt the 12" circs again. I have tried them before, but my hands didn't like them. I have the pattern downloaded, but not looked at it yet. That's next!


----------



## Patsy Ruth

I have to admit KP is never boring when Amy and Eric are around. Thanks again for bringing so much sunshine and humor into our lives. You are both great :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bettyirene

I just LOVE your sense of humour - what would life be without it?


----------



## Waterfront

Thanks to sockit2me and Amy for all your hard work in bringing this pattern to us. I look forward to knitting these.
Mary lee


----------



## MrsMurdog

12" circulars are on order as of this morning! As I was surfing the web I wondered why the big box stores don't carry 12" circulars on line? I can see why it might not work to sell every type of needle in the street location, but it would be good PR to have them available on-line. Oh well, some other fly by night company with inexpensive (since I am not sure if I will make more than one pair) needles got my order.


----------



## MrsMurdog

AmyKnits said:


> OK, OK... I HAVE to admit that those are NOT photos of Eric and me... I "hijacked" those photos from around the internet in an attempt at being funny....
> 
> I agree... a knitting retreat WOULD be fun... I think they actually have knitting cruises! Someday.....


Made me laugh! Thanks.


----------



## homesweethome

Thank you Eric and Amy! I have never knit socks before and REALLY want to try. This is going to be such a huge help. 

I truly appreciate all the time and effort that went into this for everyone. Thank you.

Kim


----------



## laurie4

i knew it wasn't true pics because since i've been on here you have been more than polite these pics just didn't seem to fit with the amyknits i have grown to know on here thanks for the laugh


----------



## larlie

Hi Amy, 

:thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Ok where do I order my 12"needles from? I want to knit socks too! Never used circulars for socks. Thanks Amy and Eric. I need all the help from the experts I can get.


----------



## sockit2me

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ok where do I order my 12"needles from? I want to knit socks too! Never used circulars for socks. Thanks Amy and Eric. I need all the help from the experts I can get.


Try:handsomefibers.com
Get the ChiaoGoo 2.5 mm steel 12" needle.
Prices are good...delivery is very speedy!

P.S. This has been posted here many times...please read the threads!


----------



## Country Bumpkins

sockit2me said:


> Try:handsomefibers.com
> Get the ChiaoGoo 2.5 mm steel 12" needle.
> Prices are good...delivery is very speedy!
> 
> P.S. This has been posted here many times...please read the threads!


Ok thanks.I like steel needles.  :-D


----------



## Kathleenangel

Thank you so much for this. Have bookmarked and downloaded it. Now have the real incentive to go out and get ink for my printer so I can print it out and get started. This is the sock I am going to make for my son for Christmas.


----------



## Lakenana

I'm about to start my second pair of socks, top down, following soclit2me info with a #2 12 " circular. First pair was with double pointed needles (first time using them) and I felt my fingers were in a torture chamber. But, before too long they started to feel comfortable. Give the circulars a chance, I will.


----------



## Schatzie

Okay I'm about to begin the heel flap and can use the dpn method, however when I did some socks on the Hiya 9" needle and had their pattern, the heel flap was also done on the circular. Any problem with that working out okay??????


----------



## AmyKnits

Schatzie, I do my heel flap back and forth right on the circular as well... Personal preference. Shhh don't tell Eric... Our little secret! Wink


----------



## gramknits

Sockit2me and Amyknits, I just caught up with this posting and want to thank you for putting this pattern together for us. I know this will become my sock bible. I have become very time challenged lately, but I have successfully made 2 pairs of the village socks, and so far completed one sock on size 2 - 12" circulars and started the second. With the help of all your tips, I really enjoy making socks. I don't have much time available at present to follow KP and to knit, but hopefully that will change in a couple months. Meanwhile I will slowly continue to work on socks.


----------



## sockit2me

AmyKnits said:


> Schatzie, I do my heel flap back and forth right on the circular as well... Personal preference. Shhh don't tell Eric... Our little secret! Wink


Sneaky little Amy!! Of course you can knit the heel flap with the circular needle, but it may be confusing for a "first timer" and does not photograph well for clarity. By using the straight needles, the heel flap "hangs free" as the element at hand.


----------



## sanditoes48

now all I need is the $$ to go on the cruise.................. :thumbup:


----------



## krestiekrew

Thanks... I just might get up the nerve to try socks now...


----------



## ssusan

Great pics. Lol


----------



## GLG

I just printed the sock pattern out, and am anxious to start, however, I don't know what size this will be, as long as I'm taking the time to learn, I might just as well make a pair that will fit someone in my family.. How do I know how many stitches, etc. I need for a certain size?

Thank you for your pattern, I'm certain, now I can successfully knit a pair of socks! You have made it so easy to follow!

GLG


----------



## sockit2me

GLG said:


> I just printed the sock pattern out, and am anxious to start, however, I don't know what size this will be, as long as I'm taking the time to learn, I might just as well make a pair that will fit someone in my family.. How do I know how many stitches, etc. I need for a certain size?
> 
> Thank you for your pattern, I'm certain, now I can successfully knit a pair of socks! You have made it so easy to follow!
> 
> GLG


The length of the leg and foot are up to you. 60 sts is an average WIDTH sock.
I suggest that you knit the pattern as written and then make informed decisions about changes based on YOUR knitting and needs.


----------



## ssusan

I am almost done with my sock. Great pattern and the pics make it easy to follow.


----------



## Bulldog

I have finished my sock. I took pictures on my cell phone, but have to get my granddaughter to show me how to get it from my phone to my computer so I can post it. To me, it is wonderful...not perfection like Eric and Amys but, with practice, they will get better.


----------



## Bulldog

I am finished with my sock! Have taken pictures on my cell phone but have to get my granddaughter to show me how to transfer it to my computer.I am so excited


----------



## heidisoma

Eric, thank you very much for a great tutorial. I so appreciate that you share your knowledge with all of us. Have been knitting socks on dpn but looking at the instructions cannot wait to try it your way. Excellent write up. Better than in many books. Easy to follow. Thank you again.


----------



## nhallman

Thank you so much Eric and Amy!! I have printed the pattern and purchased the needles and looking forward to knitting socks. Eric your pattern is wonderful! I know I can finally knit socks. Many thanks!!


----------



## craftymatt2

Thank you both very very much, this is fantabulous


----------



## AmyKnits

Bulldog said:


> I am finished with my sock! Have taken pictures on my cell phone but have to get my granddaughter to show me how to transfer it to my computer.I am so excited


Yay!!!! I can't WAIT to see it!!!


----------



## Lakenana

Starting today! I have the yarn and a 12" circ and ready to go. Thanks to both Eric and Amy.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Here's a picture of the size 16 socks made for DH. These are my first ever socks and I made them on HiyaHiya 12" circular with Cherry Tree Hill light DK weight yarn. They are on the heavier side which is what I wanted - first, because I wanted to work with heavier yarn and larger needle size for the first pair and second, these are for when DH is walking outside security at the High School in the winter.

I used the long toe shaping (you'll see why) and I used the knitted Kitchener stitch method (love it). I had to use two different skeins of this yarn, because the color striping lengths ended up being different. I used one skein for the shorter runs (nice striped leg parts) and one skein for the longer runs (foot portion). So I had to redo the first sock after discovering this difference. 

I want to try 2 at a time on 2 circulars next time.

I'm happy with them and now to wash and get them ready for the first wearing - going fishing with him to Canada.


----------



## AmyKnits

RookieRetiree... These are amazing! Such beautiful work and perfect fit!

I thought I was THE King sized sock knitter, having knit my son a pair for his size 15 feet! You have trumped me. 

He is going to LOVE THESE!


----------



## dotmo

Started my first sock this afternoon. I found it really easy to get going. I am going to knit 20 rows rib rather than 10 though. My only problem is that my hands and fingers are beginning to get arthritic, and I find using such a small needle means my hand is in a 'claw' shape when I am knitting, and it hurts after a while. So my answer is to have some other knitting on the go at the same time, so I can switch from the one to the other. Does anyone else get this problem? Absolutely love the instructions, really brilliant.


----------



## sockit2me

RookieRetiree: Fantastic! I can't believe these are your first socks. Your adjusting the patterning of the yarn and attention to detail are astounding.
I also like the fact that your size 16 MAN will be wearing purple/lavender socks...probably his dear wife's favorite colors! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TravelKnit

Another happy knitter dance! I have the yarn, waiting on the needle!


----------



## AmyKnits

dotmo said:


> Started my first sock this afternoon. I found it really easy to get going. I am going to knit 20 rows rib rather than 10 though. My only problem is that my hands and fingers are beginning to get arthritic, and I find using such a small needle means my hand is in a 'claw' shape when I am knitting, and it hurts after a while. So my answer is to have some other knitting on the go at the same time, so I can switch from the one to the other. Does anyone else get this problem? Absolutely love the instructions, really brilliant.


I have no arthritis in my hands but had a great deal of hand pain a few months back when knitting an item with lots of bobbles. My hands were so sore that I couldnt button my jeans... fun for the WHOLE family!!! I have since learned that MANY knitters have sore hands when knitting bobbles.

I am super stubborn so I pressed on with the bobbles. Low and behold... The pain went away. When you learn a new technique or use a new tool, you are also using NEW muscles in your hands. Just as doing a new exercise causes your OTHER muscles to be sore.... Using different needles will likely make your hand muscles sore for a day or two.

I have an Aunt and a Great Aunt who both do embroidery and have SEVERELY arthritic hands. If they can hold onto tiny embroidery needles, you really shouldn't have trouble with knitting needles.

No, I am not a doctor or an expert by any means, but I think this may be the cause of hand pain that some encounter when using small needles.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks -- coming from you, that's quite a complement...I think with my group (girls all have size 10 or 11 shoes and the guys are 14 and 16), I'm destined to be making big socks. Thankfully, there are two - three in January -- grandkids to knit for also on a much smaller scale. My feet are very average so I'll do some for me also.



AmyKnits said:


> RookieRetiree... These are amazing! Such beautiful work and perfect fit!
> 
> I thought I was THE King sized sock knitter, having knit my son a pair for his size 15 feet! You have trumped me.
> 
> He is going to LOVE THESE!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thank you---quite the compliment coming from you. DH is a good sport - afterall, these are the first socks I've tried and I made them for Him when we have 3 kids and 2 grandkids that could have come first...so he's sort of stuck.



sockit2me said:


> RookieRetiree: Fantastic! I can't believe these are your first socks. Your adjusting the patterning of the yarn and attention to detail are astounding.
> I also like the fact that your size 16 MAN will be wearing purple/lavender socks...probably his dear wife's favorite colors! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

It's such a great feeling - I think I like when you get the first indication of the pattern, needle size, and yarn design coming together the best.



TravelKnit said:


> Another happy knitter dance! I have the yarn, waiting on the needle!


----------



## HoneyH

dotmo said:


> Started my first sock this afternoon. I found it really easy to get going. I am going to knit 20 rows rib rather than 10 though. My only problem is that my hands and fingers are beginning to get arthritic, and I find using such a small needle means my hand is in a 'claw' shape when I am knitting, and it hurts after a while. So my answer is to have some other knitting on the go at the same time, so I can switch from the one to the other. Does anyone else get this problem? Absolutely love the instructions, really brilliant.


Dotmo, my fingers and hands did the same as yours and I switched to other projects between sock time. After a while, my hands and muscles seemed to adapt. Hopefully, you will have the same experience as your hands adjust.


----------



## rkr

Way back in the beginning pages it was asked about the gauge: sockittome mentioned the sts-per-inch she was getting. There are sock yarns and then there are sock yarns. It's really hard to say that everyone should be knitting a 60 st leg: Now for me that's perfect because I have thick ankles and use about the same class of yarns all of the time. 
Also have 'thinnish' feet (somewhat of a flattish arch) but a size 11.5 shoe size. I prefer to knit toe-up so I can keep trying them on as I knit and make any adjustments if I'm patterning the tops.. 
I begin with about 36 sts around the end of my toes and increase to 60 by the time I reach my ankles. 

The most important feature is that socks should fit with a little NEGATIVE ease. Otherwise, as you begin to slip your foot into a shoe or boot, the extra material bunches up and creates wrinkles and lumps of extra material around your ankle, your heel and at the back of your foot along the top edge of your shoe. Not attractive and not good for the sock. Not comfortable either! 
A negative ease sock will fit like a glove and never move from it's position once you lace it on your foot. It takes at least a couple of pairs of knitting to learn that proportion for each foot you knit for.
For toe-up socks, I like the information and formulas given in Cat Bordhi's 'Personal Footprints for Insouciant Sock Knitters'. There are Used Book copies available right now on Amazon for $16.88 + shipping or purchase it directly from Cat on her website. It's the best easiest formula and I knit constantly everywhere w/o ever taking anything with me but a few numbers in my head. 

I have a question for those of you who knit cables and little bobbles like Lily of the Valley patts on the sock tops: Don't those bother you while you're wearing shoes? Occasionally I'll work a K & P sts combination but that's about it.

The others look so pretty to me but I've avoided them or just begun them after the heel turn because I cannot imagine the hurt they'd cause after all those hours knitting - to have little 'knots' of yarn poking me in the tender tops and sides of my foot or that of some gift recipient. Many ppl object to the use of a Magic Knot being tied anywhere. I find those almost not felt in most fine yarns compared to many patterned sts..... I was just wondering and looking for Feedback/opinions.....
Bobbie R


----------



## AmyKnits

Hi rkr, I will take the liberty to answer for my friend. Sockit2me is male and therefore has likely never worn a lacy, cabled or bobbled sock. I have knit several and have worn them inside shoes comfortably.... Although I admittedly do not have "tender toes" as you do.

As for the pattern, this is a tutorial and pattern to learn the technique of knitting socks top down on a 12" circular. Of course NO sock pattern will fit ALL feet. And... as YOU said...it takes a couple of pair to find the "perfect" fit for each person you are knitting for. 60 stitches is the "average" amount to cast on with sock weight yarn and a size 1-2US needle.... this will result in a sock that will fit MOST adults with a simple modification to the length for each adult foot.

RookieRetiree just posted a sock using this very pattern to knit a sock for her size 16 foot husband. I doubt she casted on 60 stitches. 

I have used this METHOD for sock knitting to knit socks for myself (size 9 women's shoe), my son (size 15 men's shoe) and a toddler size for my 2 year old nephew as well as a baby size for his 6 month old sister.

While I understand YOUR personal preference is toe-up, THIS pattern is to construct a cuff down sock. I try MY socks on several times during the knitting process... it works just as well toe-up or top-down... you simply put the sock on your foot and determine where to decrease for your toe.

I looked up the book that you recommend and from what I can gather, her patterns are all done using the two circular needle method to knit socks...and knitted using a toe-up construction with a very different heel. A VERY different method for knitting socks using a different tool. I guess the patterns COULD possibly be adjusted for top down using one 12" circular, but it would probably not be advisable to recommend this book for this method to a new sock knitter.

I don't believe gauge is crucial to this knitting pattern since it is a basic pattern and serves as a tutorial. I also don't think a slightly thicker or slightly thinner SOCK yarn will effect the gauge significantly. Of course if you want to use sport weight, DK weight or worsted weight.... THAT is a different subject. And... I agree with your assessment.... IF you want the sock to fit each person perfectly, you will need to make a few adjustments.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

Those are so cute Amy. Love both pair. Go girl!


----------



## JulesKnit

Than you Sockit2me!(and thank you Amy for helping!) I don't have my 12" needle yet, but I will soon! The pdf downloads work fine and the pattern tutorial is just wonderfully done! I really appreciate all your time and effort in getting this to us all.


----------



## SAMkewel

rkr, we must have similarly sensitive feet. The inspiration for learning to knit my own socks is born of the understanding that I will be able to get a perfect fit, especially since one foot is a size smaller than the other. Add that to my having psoriatic arthritis in my toes (I have no joints left), and I come up with exquisitely sensitive feet. Different strokes for different folks, methinks :~).


----------



## rkr

THX, Amy. I LV your Apricot ankle sox, I just know that I'd be wearing impressions of the cables on the tops of my feet for days from the patterning. I do work sox like these - - - - as Bed sox to keep my feet warm during cool/cold nights! That satisfies my creative urges...and if my feet are warm I can fall asleep much more quickly.

I work all of Cat's patts in the book I mentioned on one circ w/Magic Looping, (the 60" Chiaogoo Red Lace I mention everywhere - so I can spend my budget on YARNS!) I feel that 2 circs lead to laddering, at least they would for me.
Isn't it great that we all have so many personal choices??

Thank you personally for posting your great tut on page 1. Speaking of yarns, Sts Midwest arrives later this week in suburban Chicagoland and my fingers are itching to see what new tools & yarns will be coming home with me!


----------



## RookieRetiree

rkr....I'll be at Stitches, too, on Friday. Will you be there then?



rkr said:


> THX, Amy. I LV your Apricot ankle sox, I just know that I'd be wearing impressions of the cables on the tops of my feet for days from the patterning. I do work sox like these - - - - as Bed sox to keep my feet warm during cool/cold nights! That satisfies my creative urges...and if my feet are warm I can fall asleep much more quickly.
> 
> I work all of Cat's patts in the book I mentioned on one circ w/Magic Looping, (the 60" Chiaogoo Red Lace I mention everywhere - so I can spend my budget on YARNS!) I feel that 2 circs lead to laddering, at least they would for me.
> Isn't it great that we all have so many personal choices??
> 
> Thank you personally for posting your great tut on page 1. Speaking of yarns, Sts Midwest arrives later this week in suburban Chicagoland and my fingers are itching to see what new tools & yarns will be coming home with me!


----------



## rkr

I'll have to check my class schedule. I know I have my homework ready. Just need to steam my samples... I have 3 days of classes but left one of them open @ half day for 'Retail Therapy'!

I may have to attend on Thursday first, w/o no class scheduled on that day, just because I think all of the 'good stuff' will be gone if I don't get there on the First Day!!!!
And I've found some Excellent bargains again on Sunday afternoons, too!

PS, a dealer at Stitches talked me into trying a 9" needle for socks last year... I got into about the first 2 inches before relegating them to my Collection of Knitting Implements! Mt arthritic hands hurt SOOOO much. 
I felt as if I was knitting with my fingertips & dainty, delicate toothpix. It's not for me. I've got a 7.5" - 8" palm measurement and really need 5" needle tips to get a good hold on my needles. 
12" length just wouldn't work for me either. I've tried the (one) Traveling loop on both short and longer needles and just prefer my one-size-fits-all (projects), 60" needles. A bit more hanging out in the 2 loops just isn't noticed.


----------



## AmyKnits

Rkr... Please read my first post at the top of this page... I think it may apply to you.... Most of us knit hats on a 16" needle... A 12" needle is not much different AT ALL!

When I decided to learn sock knitting, I tried dpns, magic loop, 2 circs and the 12" circular needle before settling on my preferred method.

While I do use magic loop for finishing up the top of a hat.... Too lazy to switch to dpns..... I actually figured out how to do this on my own... Before I even knew it was an actual technique!

I just found that magic loop is really a very inneficient method for knitting a sock or mitten.... Several of us estimated that you are spending on average 1/3 of your knitting time pulling the cord, switching your needles, knitting only 25-30 stitches and then starting the whole thing all over again. Just a lot of extra work that is totally unnecessary and consumes a lot of extra time and effort. I can see that using magic loop WOULD make sense for doing toes on socks.... in lieu of the DPNS.

Think about it..... Do you attach all your cords together and use magic loop to knit a top down sweater in the round?! No? Why not?

I have been knitting for two years now and try to seek out the easiest, quickest and smartest way to knit. I have a husband (that travels for work), 4 children, two big dogs, two part time jobs and a 4,000 sq. ft. House with 3 acres of property to maintain..... I learned to knit socks 2 months ago and have already knitted 17 pair so far. (Along with several other projects completed during this time besides socks)

You really should give it a try. It is very quick, easy and EFFICIENT!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'll be at the knitting with beads class on Friday a.m. and then will do some retail therapy in the afternoon, but may very well come back on Sunday also to see if there are any "last day" deals...I found that the dealers would rather sell the stuff than have to load it back up.

It took me one complete hat before I was able to be any where near comfortable with the 12" needles--but I found a plastic Boye Balene II brand of 11" that have a longer shank to use. They're all one piece and have very sharp points. I dipped them in very warm water before the first knitting session and they are very pliable. I've never seen them except at a LYS in Defiance, Ohio and will try to find more. I'll bring them with me for you to try at Stitches if you want to meet up after session on Friday...or I can swap because I've now gotten used to the very short needle brands.



rkr said:


> I'll have to check my class schedule. I know I have my homework ready. Just need to steam my samples... I have 3 days of classes but left one of them open @ half day for 'Retail Therapy'!
> 
> I may have to attend on Thursday first, w/o no class scheduled on that day, just because I think all of the 'good stuff' will be gone if I don't get there on the First Day!!!!
> And I've found some Excellent bargains again on Sunday afternoons, too!
> 
> PS, a dealer at Stitches talked me into trying a 9" needle for socks last year... I got into about the first 2 inches before relegating them to my Collection of Knitting Implements! Mt arthritic hands hurt SOOOO much.
> I felt as if I was knitting with my fingertips & dainty, delicate toothpix. It's not for me. I've got a 7.5" - 8" palm measurement and really need 5" needle tips to get a good hold on my needles.
> 12" length just wouldn't work for me either. I've tried the (one) Traveling loop on both short and longer needles and just prefer my one-size-fits-all (projects), 60" needles. A bit more hanging out in the 2 loops just isn't noticed.


----------



## mopgenorth

AmyKnits said:


> I have no arthritis in my hands but had a great deal of hand pain a few months back when knitting an item with lots of bobbles. My hands were so sore that I couldnt button my jeans... fun for the WHOLE family!!! I have since learned that MANY knitters have sore hands when knitting bobbles.
> 
> I am super stubborn so I pressed on with the bobbles. Low and behold... The pain went away. When you learn a new technique or use a new tool, you are also using NEW muscles in your hands. Just as doing a new exercise causes your OTHER muscles to be sore.... Using different needles will likely make your hand muscles sore for a day or two.
> 
> I have an Aunt and a Great Aunt who both do embroidery and have SEVERELY arthritic hands. If they can hold onto tiny embroidery needles, you really shouldn't have trouble with knitting needles.
> 
> No, I am not a doctor or an expert by any means, but I think this may be the cause of hand pain that some encounter when using small needles.


Amy - more often than not, I find your off the wall and self-serving comments to be rather amusing - you are, in my humble opinion, basically harmless. But this time I'm very concerned that your comments may be taken to heart, especially since you continue to repeat your nonsense in other posts when people have expressed they have problems using small circular needles because of arthritis. First of all, arthritis is not a result of overuse of muscles or tendons. It is a progressively degenerative disease. There are three main types - osteoarthritis, rheumatoid arthritis and psoriatic arthritis and more than 100 subtypes. There is no cure, but many can manage their conditions and are able to slow down its progression, manage pain, have productive lives and do activities they enjoy with the help of medical supervision, pharmaceuticals, and lifestyle modifications. A significant part of managing arthritis is to not participate in activities that aggravate the condition. In other words, if it hurts when you do that, stop doing it. You stated you have two aunts with arthritis - you did not mention what type of arthritis they suffer, but you did state it is SEVERE but yet they are still able to do embroidery work. That is so wonderful that they are still able to do what they enjoy; however, I truly hope they are not doing themselves more harm than good. I can't help but wonder if the reason their respective conditions are so severe is because they continue to sew with those tiny needles thereby exacerbating their arthritic conditions. You supported this by suggesting "If they can hold onto tiny embroidery needles, you really shouldn't have trouble with knitting needles." I do believe that may be the most arrogant statement I have ever read on KP, even for you. But you didn't stop there. You then went on to imply that since you persevered through your own relatively minor and temporary muscle and tendon pain all that is required is stubbornness to work through the pain and all will be well. ("I am super stubborn so I pressed on with the bobbles. Low and behold... The pain went away. When you learn a new technique or use a new tool, you are also using NEW muscles in your hands. Just as doing a new exercise causes your OTHER muscles to be sore.... Using different needles will likely make your hand muscles sore for a day or two.") I can almost guarantee that if you suffered from arthritis and an activity you were doing aggravated your condition and caused you the type of severe pain that those with arthritis suffer, you would stop doing it - because the pain is excruciating. I understand that you attempted to qualify your statement by admitting that no, you're not a doctor or expert; however, you still continued to render your "medical opinion" by "thinking this may be the cause of hand pain", implying that the person's complaints are due to overuse, not actual arthritis, which they already stated they have. Gee Amy, if you had a fractured foot would you just suck it up and continue to walk or run on it? "No??? Why not???" (and yes, I am mocking your own sarcasm in your other post above). Perhaps you should do a little less "thinking" and more fact checking. When someone's joints are deteriorating as a result of a debilitating disease, sore muscles and tendons are the least of their concerns when trying to do intricate manipulations with small tools. People who suffer from arthritis don't even notice their muscles hurting because pain from their arthritic joints can be so severe it overrides the pain signals from muscle spasms.

I'm not going to address your narcissistic, condescending, and patronizing attitude reflected in the rest of your posts- that just seems to be par for the course with you and KP members can draw their own conclusions. My primary concern is your total disregard of someone's potentially dangerous health condition when concerns about that condition have been expressed because you know not what you are talking about. You owe the people of KP who have struggled with knitting because of arthritis or any other pain problems an apology for your callous and misinformed comments. It is completely irresponsible of you to make such suggestions when you obviously do not have knowledge or understanding of the subject. People come to you for sock advice - stick to what you know - knitting in circles.


----------



## grandmann

After reading the above message you have me in tears. I have not been able to knit since last June due to pains in my left hand. Does it stop me from knitting, no I keep trying. Next week Thursday I have a appointment to find out what's going wrong. Oh yes, I want to knit a pair of socks but my hand won't leave me. So I only read what others are knitting. I can only Dream at this time on knitting one pair of socks.


----------



## AmyKnits

grandmann said:


> After reading the above message you have me in tears. I have not been able to knit since last June due to pains in my left hand. Does it stop me from knitting, no I keep trying. Next week Thursday I have a appointment to find out what's going wrong. Oh yes, I want to knit a pair of socks but my hand won't leave me. So I only read what others are knitting. I can only Dream at this time on knitting one pair of socks.


Grandmann, I am so sorry for what you are going through. And I sincerely apologize for this Mopgenorth's rude and nasty comments. I apologize that she upset you to the point of tears. Sincerely.

This poster seems to have some sort of "bone to pick" with me and follows me around on ALL of my postings trying to find fault with MY comments and advice to others.

You may notice that HoneyH ALSO gave the poster the EXACT SAME advice yet she chooses to attack me.... I have also had several people agree with my experiences and assessments on several threads and via PM... it is VERY common for knitters to experience hand pain whether or not they have arthritis when using a new tool or new technique.

I have repeatedly asked her to cease and desist and have even reported her "stalking" and "harassment" to Admin. They are watching her.

I apologize that she upset you... she is after ME and out to insult me and call me names. I actually feel sorry for someone that has nothing better to do in their lives but to follow another around on an internet forum and post right after them with argumentative, negative and nasty comments. I am quite sure that she has a very sad life IF attacking others, calling people names and accusing them of all sorts of negative intent on an internet forum is how she finds joy and happiness.

Instead of being upset and hurt by her comments, I urge you to join me in saying a prayer for her and that she finds other happiness than attacking people on internet forums.

I appreciate the situation of people with arthritis... there are MANY people on this site who knit and continue to do so even WITH arthritis of many degrees. I have just done a little bit of online research and from what I can gather, knitting and USING your muscles near the arthritic areas actually help STRENGTHEN your muscles an lessen the pain of arthritis.

I am quite sure that all advice on KP is taken with common sense and caution. I would hope that anyone with arthritis would verify the best treatment and to determine if knitting is still something they should be doing.

I actually mentioned this to my doctor... I happened to have a visit two days into my "bobble" experience".. I mentioned to him that it was very concerning. He agreed that it was most likely from using different hand motions. I am not saying this is the problem with EVERYONE, but it was for me and offer this up as a possible solution... rather than panicking like I first did.

Of course, you should check with your own doctor whether you should do ANY knitting on ANY needles if you suffer from arthritis or any other such condition. However, I agree with MY doctor that it is sometimes the use of new muscles when trying a new tool that causes extra pain. If your doctor says not to press through, then by all means.

There are MANY threads from posters asking for advice on medically related topics each week in General Chit-Chat... One such posting JUST popped up this morning....http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-190479-1.html MANY people offer suggestions and advice on these threads. It is quite common for KPers to give suggestions and advice based on our own experiences with the "common sense" that... of course, you should speak to your doctor.

*I find it very IRONIC that she is chastising me for offering help with a "medical tone", yet if you read above... she is doing the same thing herself.* Again, she is just losing any amount of credibility she MAY have had with every posting.

I agree with you. AND... If my leg were broken I WOULD walk on it.... it's called strength and perserverance and I believe you have a great deal of strength.

Again, I apologize for this poster's behavior.... she is out to "harass me" and is just serving to make herself look...well, somewhat less than intelligent in the process.

Again, I have reported her "harassment" and "stalking" behaviors to Admin. I have also repeated with her to "cease and desist" her behaviors since she is really upsetting NOT me, but others with her attacks.

I have also very nicely reminded her that IF she has a problem with a particular post, she has the option to address her concerns via a PM OR simply press the "report issue" and express her concerns to Admin.

I choose to follow the rules of the forum. I sincerely apologize to you and any others who have been "caught in the crossfire" of this woman's vendetta. I would never behave in such a manner and I apologize that she continues to attack ME and only hurts OTHERS here on KP in the process.

Grandmann.... I sincerely hope that you have wonderful news from your doctor and are able to find some relief and are able to return to the JOY of knitting.

When you are feeling up to knitting socks.... Let me know and I will be happy to help you... any way I can.

My thoughts and prayers go out to you!

Love,

Amy


----------



## sockit2me

mopgenorth: I do wish that you had not posted this nasty diatribe against Amy on my topic of 12" circular sock knitting. We realize from your other snarky postings that you are a magic looper who cannot handle small needles.
Sorry for you....but please let us share and enjoy our method without your off topic, defensive ramblings. I really resent your full frontal attack on Amy, who is a lovely, thoughtful, and helpful voice here on KP. She is always sharing and caring...she has a great sense of humor and is always willing to admit mistakes and make apologies. You owe BOTH of us an apology for your meanspirited outlash.


----------



## Country Bumpkins

It is just sad when a lovely, learning post is ruined by hatefulness.


----------



## sockit2me

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is just sad when a lovely, learning post is ruined by hatefulness.


My thoughts exactly! "One rotten tomato"!!!


----------



## grandmann

Please we don't want to loose Amy and Eric who are so willing to share their knitting talents with us. 

Knitting a sock what I have learn isn't that hard actually it is a no thinker just straight knitting except when you get to the heel. I took a class at the LYS which I was able to do the sample heel. But at this time I'm having a hard time knitting a dishcloth. I like doing the swaps. Until I find out what's happening to my left hand I had to drop out of some of them. Due to the fact I'm having a hard time knitting at this time. 

Amy, I know you found the Joy of Knitting which is also a Joy of mine. With this Joy Amy is willing to share all she knows and Bless Heart for doing this for us.


----------



## GardenGirl

Mopgenorth, if you want to give an alternate view for KP readers to consider, it would be better to leave out the personal attacks. Most of us are intelligent enough to draw our own conclusions from what Amy has presented from the perspective of her experience. Likewise, conclusions are drawn from what you have posted. Do you want everyone to now dissect YOUR OPINIONS?

Amy and Eric, I feel blessed to be able to read your contributions to this forum and see the products of your knitting experience in all the wonderful pictures! I am grateful you are both so generous, and I hope you never stop giving. You are both mentors to many aspiring knitters!


----------



## cindye6556

So here we go again. The personal attacks on Amy by Mopgenorth have gone beyond the pale. She sounds live a very sad, unhappy person with nothing else in her life to make her happy but her attacks on Amy and other knitters here on the forum. I know that she is dealing with her own issues, and I hope she gets the help she so desperately needs. Her posts here are a sad cry for help, but there comes the point when we all get tired of reading "oh, poor me, I'm the only one with a problem." With any luck she will find that people won't put up with this, and maybe if we stop responding to her posts she'll get the idea that we really don't care for her behavior. Like a 6 year old when sent to sit in a corner, and ignored they finally get the message.

Amy, I am truly sorry you're having to put up with this crap. You've been nothing but kind, loving, and giving of your time and talents to one and all. I for one appreciate your insight on the many issues that are discussed here on the forum. Sometimes I leave laughing, sometimes crying, but always looking at things with a different viewpoint. Keep up the good work! I love ya, and all you've shared with me!


----------



## galaxycraft

I am not going to read the whole 11 pages (as I do not knit socks --yet)--
I just want to extend my gratitude to sockit2me and AmyKnits for their contributions to this forum.
Press on with your topic "class" and enjoy.


----------



## dotmo

Finished the first sock in record time! Very easy, quick and enjoyable to knit. Except for the round toe shaping on DPNs, which are my personal nightmare  I cant seem to hold them properly, my hands keep getting in the way. Thank you both for such clear, concise instructions  I shall knit these time and time again  and eventually, hopefully, master my phobia of DPNs! Or I wonder if its possible to incorporate a square toe? I can do Kitchener Stitch with no problem. But Im not clever enough to work out how to do this on a 12 needle. Anyone out there who can help me?

Amy, I was very sorry to be the instigator of such a rude posting by Mopgenorth, and I can see that everyone else agrees that this was completely unnecessary and she is the narcissistic one. I discovered that after I had knitted a couple of inches I could loosen my grip and I found it much more comfortable to knit the rest of the sock. I have read several medical articles and they all state that knitting is very good exercise for arthritic hands and fingers.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Dotmo---your socks look wonderful and thanks for bring this topic back on point....I'm so grateful to Eric and Amy for the inspiration they have given me and I'm so sorry to see a vendetta being waged to harm Amy in any way. I hope Admin. steps in.

I'm sure I can learn more from Eric & Amy and look forward to continuing on with my sock obsession and then turning to mittens and gloves -- then onto sweaters!!



dotmo said:


> Finished the first sock in record time! Very easy, quick and enjoyable to knit. Except for the round toe shaping on DPNs, which are my personal nightmare  I cant seem to hold them properly, my hands keep getting in the way. Thank you both for such clear, concise instructions  I shall knit these time and time again  and eventually, hopefully, master my phobia of DPNs! Or I wonder if its possible to incorporate a square toe? I can do Kitchener Stitch with no problem. But Im not clever enough to work out how to do this on a 12 needle. Anyone out there who can help me?
> 
> Amy, I was very sorry to be the instigator of such a rude posting by Mopgenorth, and I can see that everyone else agrees that this was completely unnecessary and she is the narcissistic one. I discovered that after I had knitted a couple of inches I could loosen my grip and I found it much more comfortable to knit the rest of the sock. I have read several medical articles and they all state that knitting is very good exercise for arthritic hands and fingers.


----------



## DSouthard01

Thank you Eric and Amy (and minions!) for the great sock instructions on 12" needles; what an encouragement to me! I too hope Admin will step in; I think Mopgenorth has gone too far. Again, thank you for sharing!

Donna K


----------



## AmyKnits

Dotmo... Your socks are beautiful! I love the fall colors and your knitting looks GREAT! 

Please don't apologize to me. You and I did nothing wrong. As I said, this person has obvious issues (she said on one of the early pages that she cannot use this technique yet is still here on page 11). She has been reported to Admin. by myself and several other posters for her behavior on this as well as many other threads. As Cindy said... She has some life issues that are more than obvious in her posts and most of us here on KP have had enough. I am embarrassed that some of you have had to witness her ramblings, gibberish and nastiness.

Lets focus on your success and sockit2me's great tutorial and his generosity to share his knowledge with all of us here!

I am so thrilled that you were able to learn sock knitting with this great technique! You look like a professional!


----------



## AmyKnits

Oh, and your question, dotmo...... Before sockit2me shared this round toe method, I did knit a few pair of socks using the Kitchener stitch toe method. Either toe works... It is just a matter of personal preference.

As a matter of fact, the socks on the previous page with the lace pattern have a Kitchener toe.


----------



## sockit2me

Dotmo: Congratulations on a great pair of socks. You can use any type and technique for working the toes. Two circs or magic loop are alternatives to DP needles. If you do a flat toe you will end with sts on two needles and can Kitchener them together. I'm glad that you were able to adgust your knitting style to make this method work for you. To expand this pattern to other sizes and guages, here is a link to a two page chart:
http://files.meetup.com/355706/Basic%20Sock%20Chart.pdf
Wishing you continued sock success....Eric  :thumbup:


----------



## Suula

Lovely socks Dotmo, I have started knitting a pair and will post them once I have finished xx


----------



## GardenGirl

That's a great chart. Thanks for sharing the link. It shows at a glance the relationship between the different 'parts' of the sock and the number of stitches cast on to start. It's a crutch, but that's the sort of help I need to feel confident.



sockit2me said:


> Dotmo: Congratulations on a great pair of socks. You can use any type and technique for working the toes. Two circs or magic loop are alternatives to DP needles. If you do a flat toe you will end with sts on two needles and can Kitchener them together. I'm glad that you were able to adgust your knitting style to make this method work for you. To expand this pattern to other sizes and guages, here is a link to a two page chart:
> http://files.meetup.com/355706/Basic%20Sock%20Chart.pdf
> Wishing you continued sock success....Eric  :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog

I normally wouldn't respond to such a nasty post. I will say this lady should be prayed for as there seems to be a bigger issue in her life to provoke such vindictiveness.
If it hadn't been for Amy and Eric, I don't know that I ever would have achieved my goal to learn how to make socks (which I am now a certifiable addict of). Because of their putting such detailed, step by step instructions with great pictorals, I am making socks now. I have only made two (I have yet to make their mates but trust me I will).
My dear sweet husband suffers from neuropathy secondary to dabetes and for this reason, I have wanted desperately to learn to make socks so I could make his. Amy and Eric have always been so kind and generous in sharing their knowledge to help us. I have sent PMs to them both and they both always take precious time out of their lives to help me. IMHO we are blessed to have them. I will not read any more of this person's post or be swayed by her comments. I have arthritis in both my hands and because of the fusions in my neck, I suffer from shoulder pain. I firmly believe not using your hands, not getting any exercise, is the worst thing you could do. I expressed what I was feeling just this morning to my physician and he agreed. There are hand and shoulder exercises as well as the usual conservative measures to counteract these ill effects. BTW, I am a retired RN. I don't say this to sound superior, but I have dealt with patients as well as myself regarding these issues for over 30 yrs. Amy, Eric....I love you. Please don't let the careless, vindictive remarks of one person stop you from sharing you wonderful pictures and helpful comments to the rest of us....God Bless...Betty


----------



## sockit2me

Dear Betty (Bulldog)... Thank you for your kind words and support. Connecting with lovely people like you is what makes KP an enjoyable and rewarding forum for me. Sharing and inspiring give added worth to my knitting and craft-friends like you are priceless!   :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rkr

Hello Amy, you did take the time to reply to a few of my points and I'd respectfully also like to respond.
<<"I just found that magic loop is really a very inneficient method for knitting a sock or mitten.... Several of us estimated that you are spending on average 1/3 of your knitting time pulling the cord, switching your needles, knitting only 25-30 stitches and then starting the whole thing all over again.">>
I don't understand how you are spending that much time performing that part of the knitting; I timed the 30 sts of DK wt yarn on #3 needles (each ½ of a sock on one side of the Magic Loop needle): a leisurely 90 seconds because I do have osteoarthritis and knitting more than 6 hours a day does make the joints very sore.
Twisting my wrist w/the needles over to reverse the working needle positions, pulling one needle out at the same time then pushing the other in several inches took a total of 7 - 9 seconds, also done leisurely. One third of the knitting time is a large over exaggeration...
Sorting out the ends of 2 circs or DPNs probably would take up to ⅓ of the knitting time.

<<"Just a lot of extra work that is totally unnecessary and consumes a lot of extra time and effort. I can see that using magic loop WOULD make sense for doing toes on socks.... in lieu of the DPNS.">>
I'm afraid you'll never change us M-Loopers as we know that manipulating fewer tools always saves time. Why would one wish to change to other tools at the end if it's possible to use the same expeditious tools throughout?

<<"Think about it..... Do you attach all your cords together and use magic loop to knit a top down sweater in the round?! No? Why not?">> 
I'm sorry, but if you had read my first reply below yours, you'd've noticed I said that I use a 60" needle for everything. Top-down or toe-up, I use the same needle lengths for everything - from 3-stitch I-cords to several hundred st afghans. Once one is comfortable w/ML, it makes no difference if there are 6" or 9" or 12" sticking out in the single loop of a Traveling Loop or the doubled Magic Loop: a Loop is a Loop. 
I design and knit seamlessly as much as I can, sweaters included, from the top or the bottom, so I don't attach cords together due to using that single 60" needle: I had a custom knitting business from the late '70s to 1990. It's been a bit more than your two years of knitting, (I have several teaching knitting credentials earned through shops I've worked in which my employers paid for) - I began to knit in 1946 or 47 at age 4 - 5.

<<"I have been knitting for two years now and try to seek out the easiest, quickest and smartest way to knit. I have a husband (that travels for work), 4 children, two big dogs, two part time jobs and a 4,000 sq. ft. House with 3 acres of property to maintain.....">>
Yep, 'Been there. Done that'. Also continue (w/DH's help as we were both raised this way) to do the canning and freezing from our garden because our food tastes just aren't matched by supermarket foods. We don't have a house that large as we don't see the need. Our gardens will be looked at by our city's Garden Club committee tomorrow because they're considering it for next year's Garden Walk (for the 4th time in the past 20 years.) It's almost all perennial beds and we maintain it all ourselves. So knitting is my evening relaxation......

I frankly don't know how so many of you have the time to tally up such large numbers for posting, or become 'regulars' here, as there are times that I cannot logon for a week straight, nor read or reply to any other section than this Main/General one. If I did any more than this, I'd have no time to knit.....
Bobbie R


----------



## AmyKnits

rkr... I must have misunderstood you entirely. I was under the impression you were interested in learning this technique... You ARE commenting on a tutorial/pattern for knitting a sock on a 12" circular needle... That is why I was explaining in great detail the advantages and benefits of learning this technique and offering tips for you to do so. 

BTW... This post is NOT in the MAIN section. You must have gotten off track from the Main page you say you only participate in. It is in the User Submitted How-Tos, Patterns and Tutorials Section... Again..why I thought you were interested in learning this technique. 

What ever works for you. I do manage to make the time in my schedule to participate in both learning AND helping others here on KP. You need only click on my photos and view my work to see the amount I have learned since joining KP and learning to knit only two years ago. You can also view the many patterns that I have designed and share with others here. I could never have learned so much and come so far so quickly had it not been for all the wonderful people here on KP!

Happy Knitting!


----------



## rkr

I can totally agree with you in that! Styles, materials and tools have changed SO much during the past decades, the 40s, 50s, 60s, 70s and to today! Each one has had its glories - - and its horrors, in fashion & in knitting!!
I, too, have learned many of the newest techniques, here at KP since I joined just a year ago next week, that didn't exist until a few years ago. I credit all of the young fresh minds who think up all of the new methods - after all, we all know that it's still only just K and P.

And so many different tools & accessories to add to my vintage and antique collection of knitting and general needlework tools. Hooray for all of our handwork styles.


----------



## dotmo

Amy, thank you for your lovely comments about my socks. I am quite new to sock knitting, started less than a year ago, and you have given me great encouragement to continue, and to learn even more methods and skills. I will try the Kitchener toe on the next pair I make, but I am still determined to beat the DPN phobia!

And Eric, thank you for your encouraging words. I have printed out the chart, which is going to prove very useful I'm sure. It may take me a while to get my head around it but I have a very practical husband who will explain it to me if I get problems! I absolutely love your pattern, it will be accompanying me to Wales next week for my daughter to have a go, she is the one who started me off on socks nearly a year ago. She is knitting mad and in fact works in the Knitting Wool department of a large store in Cardiff as their consultant, and travels around the country visiting different yarn manufacturers - what a super job!


----------



## Suula

dotmo said:


> Amy, thank you for your lovely comments about my socks. I am quite new to sock knitting, started less than a year ago, and you have given me great encouragement to continue, and to learn even more methods and skills. I will try the Kitchener toe on the next pair I make, but I am still determined to beat the DPN phobia!
> 
> And Eric, thank you for your encouraging words. I have printed out the chart, which is going to prove very useful I'm sure. It may take me a while to get my head around it but I have a very practical husband who will explain it to me if I get problems! I absolutely love your pattern, it will be accompanying me to Wales next week for my daughter to have a go, she is the one who started me off on socks nearly a year ago. She is knitting mad and in fact works in the Knitting Wool department of a large store in Cardiff as their consultant, and *travels around the country visiting different yarn manufacturers* - what a super job!


Oh that would be heaven and it would be great to hear how she gets on with this xx


----------



## comebackknitter

AmyKnits said:


> Here is the PDF


Thanks Amy and Sockit2me for your talented help. I ordered a 12 #1 needle from handsome fibers which arrived promptly a week ago. I am now close to finishing my first sock (kept having to pick up dropped stitches). I have 7 stitched on each of 4 needles and would like to use the kitchner method to finish the toe. Should I do it with these stitched or should I decrease once more? Your tutorial and pictures have been a great help and I truely appreciate all your time and input and have ignored the negative comments on this topic.


----------



## HoneyH

sockit2me said:


> Here it is at last: a basic top down sock pattern for one 12" circ needle!
> Many thanks and HUGE HUGS to amyknits and her computer minions (family) for the wonderful help in editing and producing this pdf.
> 
> Eric and Amy, I need to define the "ditch". Now that I'm on sock 4 1/2 using instructions from both of you I'm getting into the swing of understanding socks and I'm loving it. However, my picked up stitches are leaving a ridge on the inside of the sock and I know it must because I'm misinterpreting the location of the ditch. Or else, doing something else wrong. Let's say that 2 stitches have 3 ditches associated with them: one in the center of each of the actual stitches and one in between the two stitches. I've been using the one between the 2 stitches. Is that the wrong place? Incidentally, I use a crochet hook to grab the thread since my fingers are not too flexible any more. Your help, please, once again!! You two are so patient, as are so many on this forum, and I appreciate all the help.


----------



## sockit2me

comebackknitter said:


> Thanks Amy and Sockit2me for your talented help. I ordered a 12 #1 needle from handsome fibers which arrived promptly a week ago. I am now close to finishing my first sock (kept having to pick up dropped stitches). I have 7 stitched on each of 4 needles and would like to use the kitchner method to finish the toe. Should I do it with these stitched or should I decrease once more? Your tutorial and pictures have been a great help and I truely appreciate all your time and input and have ignored the negative comments on this topic.


Decrease until there are 4 sts on each needle, then combine sts to 8 on each of two needles to Kitckener stitch.


----------



## sockit2me

HoneyH said:


> sockit2me said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is at last: a basic top down sock pattern for one 12" circ needle!
> Many thanks and HUGE HUGS to amyknits and her computer minions (family) for the wonderful help in editing and producing this pdf.
> 
> Eric and Amy, I need to define the "ditch". Now that I'm on sock 4 1/2 using instructions from both of you I'm getting into the swing of understanding socks and I'm loving it. However, my picked up stitches are leaving a ridge on the inside of the sock and I know it must because I'm misinterpreting the location of the ditch. Or else, doing something else wrong. Let's say that 2 stitches have 3 ditches associated with them: one in the center of each of the actual stitches and one in between the two stitches. I've been using the one
> between the 2 stitches. Is that the wrong place? Incidentally, I use a crochet hook to grab the thread since my fingers are not too flexible any more. Your
> help, please, once again!! You two are so patient, as are so many on this
> forum, and I appreciate all the help.
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like you are doing this correctly. You SOULD have a row of sts on the inside of the sock as shown in the photo:
Click to expand...


----------



## comebackknitter

sockit2me said:


> Decrease until there are 4 sts on each needle, then combine sts to 8 on each of two needles to Kitckener stitch.


Okay, so do I decrease in the same manner as previous dec? (knit one row, dec one row)


----------



## HoneyH

Thank you, Eric. I'll stick to my ditch!


----------



## sockit2me

comebackknitter said:


> Okay, so do I decrease in the same manner as previous dec? (knit one row, dec one row)


Yes! The remaining sts should be then arranged so that there are 8 top and 8 bottom and the weaving starts at the side.


----------



## Janeway

Does anyone have a very simple pattern made on 12" circulars "short" socks as that is what I wear? Thanks a million! Jane


----------



## Janeway

sockit2me said:


> My thoughts exactly! "One rotten tomato"!!!


Yes, so true as Mopgenorth has a problem as I have a person who follows me around who makes very hateful remarks to me then when I reply to her, she reports me to Admin who tells me they will delete me from KP unless I'm nice! Well, I have started reporting her to Admin when she shows up out of the blue to tell others to ignore me as I'm the most hateful person on KP!

I do not understand why some people can post their hatefulness to others without Admin taking away their privilege to KP!

Amy you are a very creative & helpful person on KP & I always read your information so keep on posting! Sending hugs!

Sockit2me, thanks for your directions on the sock, but I only wear the short socks. You are wonderful to take the time to post your pattern so thanks a million!

Being slammed too, Janeway


----------



## sockit2me

Janeway said:


> Does anyone have a very simple pattern made on 12" circulars "short" socks as that is what I wear? Thanks a million! Jane


Jane: Simply use my pattern and adapt it by knitting a longer ribbed cuff and then starting the heel flap. The LENGTH of the leg and foot are always up to you!


----------



## Sherry1

sockit2me said:


> Jane: Simply use my pattern and adapt it by knitting a longer ribbed cuff and then starting the heel flap. The LENGTH of the leg and foot are always up to you!


So true...I only wear socks in the winter and it is cold here. My preference is knee socks! They take a bit longer, need more yarn but they are what I need. I just knit more inches in the leg portion before starting the heel.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Janeway...so sorry to hear you are being "stalked" on this very friendly website. I wanted to point out that AmyKnits posted a pattern for Village Socks that are the short sport socks...if you can't locate them, please PM me and I'll send them to you. I haven't tried them yet as I'm making socks for our Chicago-land cold winters, but I have it saved to make some short socks for next summer.



Janeway said:


> Yes, so true as Mopgenorth has a problem as I have a person who follows me around who makes very hateful remarks to me then when I reply to her, she reports me to Admin who tells me they will delete me from KP unless I'm nice! Well, I have started reporting her to Admin when she shows up out of the blue to tell others to ignore me as I'm the most hateful person on KP!
> 
> I do not understand why some people can post their hatefulness to others without Admin taking away their privilege to KP!
> 
> Amy you are a very creative & helpful person on KP & I always read your information so keep on posting! Sending hugs!
> 
> Sockit2me, thanks for your directions on the sock, but I only wear the short socks. You are wonderful to take the time to post your pattern so thanks a million!
> 
> Being slammed too, Janeway


----------



## Ronie

I don't know how I missed this the first time through but I'm glad I have it now..


----------



## Lutie2

Go for it


----------



## Ronie

Amy "I appreciate the situation of people with arthritis... there are MANY people on this site who knit and continue to do so even WITH arthritis of many degrees. I have just done a little bit of online research and from what I can gather, knitting and USING your muscles near the arthritic areas actually help STRENGTHEN your muscles an lessen the pain of arthritis."
I work very closely with Physical Threapy and have heard this over and over.. yes its painful but the more you use your muscles the stronger and less painful it is... Don't let someone bring you down.. I enjoy everyone of your posts and find the informative and enjoyable... I just wish we weren't on the opposite side of the country... It would be fun for a lot of us to get together for a lunch and shopping afternoon!! I'm just glad the Internet closes that gap and we can all visit here... I am thrilled to have found this pattern... I have the proper needles and will give them a try...


----------



## susie c

thank you.


----------



## comebackknitter

I want to make a pair of runner socks for my dil. What would be the best yarn for this project?


----------



## Grandma Jo

You would be hard pressed to find a needle two sizes smaller than a US size 1. There is a 0 but oh my, it is tiny. I'd say to try to tighten up on your tension a bit and you should be fine. Fingering weight yarn is awfully tiny too. I am almost finished with a pair of ankle socks on a size 1 needle with fingering weight yarn. Has been fun, but it seems to be easy to drop stitches so I keep a crochet hook handy.


----------



## Grandma Jo

AmyKnits said:


> Here is the PDF


Hi Amy,

Thanks for the pattern. I am just finishing up a pair of ankle socks from the sock chart that you gave us on here, they went well and look nice. I am anxious to try the new pattern. I do prefer to knit socks on dpns though. It's the way I learned forever ago. I appreciate your help to us on KP.


----------



## Grandma Jo

AmyKnits said:


> Hi rkr, I will take the liberty to answer for my friend. Sockit2me is male and therefore has likely never worn a lacy, cabled or bobbled sock. I have knit several and have worn them inside shoes comfortably.... Although I admittedly do not have "tender toes" as you do.
> 
> As for the pattern, this is a tutorial and pattern to learn the technique of knitting socks top down on a 12" circular. Of course NO sock pattern will fit ALL feet. And... as YOU said...it takes a couple of pair to find the "perfect" fit for each person you are knitting for. 60 stitches is the "average" amount to cast on with sock weight yarn and a size 1-2US needle.... this will result in a sock that will fit MOST adults with a simple modification to the length for each adult foot.
> 
> RookieRetiree just posted a sock using this very pattern to knit a sock for her size 16 foot husband. I doubt she casted on 60 stitches.
> 
> I have used this METHOD for sock knitting to knit socks for myself (size 9 women's shoe), my son (size 15 men's shoe) and a toddler size for my 2 year old nephew as well as a baby size for his 6 month old sister.
> 
> While I understand YOUR personal preference is toe-up, THIS pattern is to construct a cuff down sock. I try MY socks on several times during the knitting process... it works just as well toe-up or top-down... you simply put the sock on your foot and determine where to decrease for your toe.
> 
> I looked up the book that you recommend and from what I can gather, her patterns are all done using the two circular needle method to knit socks...and knitted using a toe-up construction with a very different heel. A VERY different method for knitting socks using a different tool. I guess the patterns COULD possibly be adjusted for top down using one 12" circular, but it would probably not be advisable to recommend this book for this method to a new sock knitter.
> 
> I don't believe gauge is crucial to this knitting pattern since it is a basic pattern and serves as a tutorial. I also don't think a slightly thicker or slightly thinner SOCK yarn will effect the gauge significantly. Of course if you want to use sport weight, DK weight or worsted weight.... THAT is a different subject. And... I agree with your assessment.... IF you want the sock to fit each person perfectly, you will need to make a few adjustments.


Oh Amy, what beautiful socks you knit.


----------



## tlc55

Directions and pictures are very well done, may try these.


----------



## grandmann

Ronie said:


> Amy "I appreciate the situation of people with arthritis... there are MANY people on this site who knit and continue to do so even WITH arthritis of many degrees. I have just done a little bit of online research and from what I can gather, knitting and USING your muscles near the arthritic areas actually help STRENGTHEN your muscles an lessen the pain of arthritis."
> I work very closely with Physical Threapy and have heard this over and over.. yes its painful but the more you use your muscles the stronger and less painful it is... Don't let someone bring you down.. I enjoy everyone of your posts and find the informative and enjoyable... I just wish we weren't on the opposite side of the country... It would be fun for a lot of us to get together for a lunch and shopping afternoon!! I'm just glad the Internet closes that gap and we can all visit here... I am thrilled to have found this pattern... I have the proper needles and will give them a try...


Whatever reason there is why you can't knit because it hurts have it checked out with your doctor. In my case I have a pinched nerve in my shoulder that goes down into my finger tips. I have another friend who's arm is in a cast she took up crocheting for the time being.

Give your hands a rest if you have to, see your doctor and soon you will be able to join everyone else by knitting. Maybe you won't be able to knit as fast as you want but with doctor's care hopefully you will be knitting again.


----------



## SAMkewel

Grandma Jo said:


> You would be hard pressed to find a needle two sizes smaller than a US size 1. There is a 0 but oh my, it is tiny. I'd say to try to tighten up on your tension a bit and you should be fine. Fingering weight yarn is awfully tiny too. I am almost finished with a pair of ankle socks on a size 1 needle with fingering weight yarn. Has been fun, but it seems to be easy to drop stitches so I keep a crochet hook handy.


Would you believe I've actually come across a 00 and a 000 size knitting needle? I suspect they're for knitting crochet thread.


----------



## AmyKnits

Grandma Jo said:


> Hi Amy,
> 
> Thanks for the pattern. I am just finishing up a pair of ankle socks from the sock chart that you gave us on here, they went well and look nice. I am anxious to try the new pattern. I do prefer to knit socks on dpns though. It's the way I learned forever ago. I appreciate your help to us on KP.


I am glad you are getting use from the chart. I have it in the front (outside) pocket of my sock binder... That's how often I use it.

When deciding to knit socks, I tried all the methods I could find. My second choice would be DPNS. What ever gets you there the easiest and most comfortable for you is the best!!

Thank you for your compliments on my socks. We are lucky to have sockit2me who is a wonderful knitter and teacher. I also had many others here on KP helping me to learn! 5mmdpns is another of my teachers and sock heroes! You might be able to guess how she knits her socks.... Giggle!


----------



## Janeway

sockit2me said:


> Jane: Simply use my pattern and adapt it by knitting a longer ribbed cuff and then starting the heel flap. The LENGTH of the leg and foot are always up to you!


Thanks as I will try that.


----------



## Janeway

SAMkewel said:


> Would you believe I've actually come across a 00 and a 000 size knitting needle? I suspect they're for knitting crochet thread.


Wow, those would be tiny. I hope they were circular.


----------



## SAMkewel

Janeway said:


> Wow, those would be tiny. I hope they were circular.


I don't know about circulars in these sizes, the ones I've seen were straights and DPNs. I'd imagine that the cable would be bigger in circumference than the needles if circulars were attempted, but I don't know that for a fact.


----------



## sockit2me

SAMkewel said:


> I don't know about circulars in these sizes, the ones I've seen were straights and DPNs. I'd imagine that the cable would be bigger in circumference than the needles if circulars were attempted, but I don't know that for a fact.


I have an Addi US#0000 that I have used to make small beaded purses.


----------



## AmyKnits

sockit2me said:


> I have an Addi US#0000 that I have used to make small beaded purses.


I will say this with the utmost respect for you and your work.

"THAT is INSANE"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Giggle.


----------



## sockit2me

AmyKnits said:


> I will say this with the utmost respect for you and your work.
> 
> "THAT is INSANE"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Giggle.


Really dear, it teaches one great patience....much needed to deal with the likes of you !!!!! Giggle back!


----------



## missjg

Thank U Amy and Sockittome... this is GREAT! I am a very 'visual' learner so this is very much appreciated! This is the first KP news I opened upon returning home after 2 and half weeks staying with my daughter till she was back on her feet after surgery. What a post! ... I also have osteoarthertis.. and Fribromiligia.. sometimes when it is reallllly flared up I take a break.. and then back to it! LOVE LOVE knitting and crocheting...wont give it up! nope! LOVE LOVE SOCKS.. so enjoying everyones socks! Will return to socks as soon as I can.. am now working on making all my big & little kiddies.. sweaters! Happy to be back and what a TREAT this 'Basc Top Down Classic Sock on one 12in Circular Needle is! Thanks again!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I just had to find out just how small of a sock I could make using the 12" method...well, I actually switched to the 9" and made a toddler lace sock casting on 34 with Bernat sock yarn. It's working out smoothly and I'll post a picture when I have the pair done. I'm confident now that I can make the rest of the family's socks on the 12".


----------



## sockit2me

RookieRetiree said:


> I just had to find out just how small of a sock I could make using the 12" method...well, I actually switched to the 9" and made a toddler lace sock casting on 34 with Bernat sock yarn. It's working out smoothly and I'll post a picture when I have the pair done. I'm confident now that I can make the rest of the family's socks on the 12".


Hey...Good going!! You are experimenting and making good choices.
I really like a THINKING, confident knitter...that's YOU !! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Suula

Well, finished my *first* pair of socks! I used Rico design Superba Poems superwash yarn. I tried to match up for the second one, but even though I went through a lot of the wool only managed to match up partially. I do have a lot left, but that will definitely not be a matched pair so I will set it aside for the moment. I chose to not do the full 100 rows in the calf area as I do not tend to wear long socks, but we each knit to our own


----------



## RookieRetiree

Very pretty and the fit looks perfect.



Suula said:


> Well, finished my *first* pair of socks! I used Rico design Superba Poems superwash yarn. I tried to match up for the second one, but even though I went through a lot of the wool only managed to match up partially. I do have a lot left, but that will definitely not be a matched pair so I will set it aside for the moment. I chose to not do the full 100 rows in the calf area as I do not tend to wear long socks, but we each knit to our own


----------



## sockit2me

Suula: Great job !! Ombre yarns like the one that you used, and KnitPicks "Chroma" fingering are not precisely dyed to have exact repeats, so you did a fabulous job in creating a beautiful pair. Here is the best that I could do with the Chroma:


----------



## belka453

There is no word for what you done Eric. I do magic loop 2 socks in one needle. But would love to do it your way. Your socks look so, so, beautiful and so even is perfect. It would be an honor to learn to knit your socks with the 12" circular needle. If I'm able to do it. I would only use the 12" needle instead of magic loop than you are great person and God Bless You


----------



## belka453

There is no word for what you done Eric. I do magic loop 2 socks in one needle. But would love to do it your way. Your socks look so, so, beautiful and so even is perfect. It would be an honor to learn to knit your socks with the 12" circular needle. If I'm able to do it. I would only use the 12" needle instead of magic loop than you are great person and God Bless You Amy thanks you for helping Eric and us Bless you 2


----------



## Suula

sockit2me said:


> Suula: Great job !! Ombre yarns like the one that you used, and KnitPicks "Chroma" fingering are not precisely dyed to have exact repeats, so you did a fabulous job in creating a beautiful pair. Here is the best that I could do with the Chroma:


They are gorgeous and I love the colours! I think I may do a pair for my DH next, but he has large calves and feet so will need to adapt the pattern using the template.xx


----------



## HoneyH

Outstanding!


----------



## mmMardi

Thank you so very much!


----------



## mmMardi

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a picture of the size 16 socks made for DH. These are my first ever socks and I made them on HiyaHiya 12" circular with Cherry Tree Hill light DK weight yarn. They are on the heavier side which is what I wanted - first, because I wanted to work with heavier yarn and larger needle size for the first pair and second, these are for when DH is walking outside security at the High School in the winter.
> 
> I used the long toe shaping (you'll see why) and I used the knitted Kitchener stitch method (love it). I had to use two different skeins of this yarn, because the color striping lengths ended up being different. I used one skein for the shorter runs (nice striped leg parts) and one skein for the longer runs (foot portion). So I had to redo the first sock after discovering this difference.
> 
> I want to try 2 at a time on 2 circulars next time.
> 
> I'm happy with them and now to wash and get them ready for the first wearing - going fishing with him to Canada.


I'm impressed! I look forward to you helping me make a pair. I'll try to bring what I need when I get back from Denver.


----------



## vananny

What a beautiful sock...looks perfect! Can't wait to try this pattern! I just completed a pair of socks using the dpns. Maybe this pattern will go a little easier for me.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Absolutely!! Looking forward to it.



mmMardi said:


> I'm impressed! I look forward to you helping me make a pair. I'll try to bring what I need when I get back from Denver.


----------



## TeriRains

Woohoo! Started my first pair on the 12" circular needle! Loving not being poked by DPN's! Started with Eric's pattern, but making it shorter, then moving to Amy's pattern. I have lots of yarn to use, so should have pretty feet this fall!! Thanks to both of you for sharing!!!!


----------



## Janeway

AmyKnits said:


> I will say this with the utmost respect for you and your work.
> 
> "THAT is INSANE"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Giggle.


Amy, do you have a pattern for. Short socks that is easy for a first time sock maker on 12" circular needles? If so could you please post where I could find it? Thanks


----------



## grandmann

I started my socks since I'm not having any more problems with my arm and left hand. Yes, it is a joy knitting with the circulars. I'm doing all ribbing for the leg part because I'm afraid if I don't the socks will fall. It would be a lot easier I think if I did a inch of the ribbing then switch over to all knitting. But of course I do everything the hard way.

Can anyone give me a honest answer does it make a difference between all ribbing to part ribbing and then knit the rest does the socks stay up better.


----------



## RookieRetiree

The first pair I made were with a top ribbing of 1.5" and then the rest of the sock in stockinette. DH says that they loosened up around the calf. So, for the second pair, I'm doing 2" of 2 x 2 ribbing and then the rest of the sock leg in a 6 x 2 ribbing. After the flap, turn and gusset, I may continue the 6 x 2 ribbing on the instep only with the bottom of the foot in stockinette. That way the sock should hug the leg and the arch. I'm at the heel flap now, so will let you know when I get the first one done how much it helped or not.



grandmann said:


> I started my socks since I'm not having any more problems with my arm and left hand. Yes, it is a joy knitting with the circulars. I'm doing all ribbing for the leg part because I'm afraid if I don't the socks will fall. It would be a lot easier I think if I did a inch of the ribbing then switch over to all knitting. But of course I do everything the hard way.
> 
> Can anyone give me a honest answer does it make a difference between all ribbing to part ribbing and then knit the rest does the socks stay up better.


----------



## grandmann

RookieRetiree said:


> The first pair I made were with a top ribbing of 1.5" and then the rest of the sock in stockinette. DH says that they loosened up around the calf. So, for the second pair, I'm doing 2" of 2 x 2 ribbing and then the rest of the sock leg in a 6 x 2 ribbing. After the flap, turn and gusset, I may continue the 6 x 2 ribbing on the instep only with the bottom of the foot in stockinette. That way the sock should hug the leg and the arch. I'm at the heel flap now, so will let you know when I get the first one done how much it helped or not.


Please send me a PM and let me know all it goes. The only pair of socks I made was a baby's. My daughter said she had a hard time keeping them on his feet. This time I want my hubby to able to wear them and not stick them a drawer someplace. 
Thank You for your input.


----------



## JulesKnit

Well, all this has gotten to me...socks, socks, socks! LOL! I just finished ordering my 12 inch circulars from Handsome Fibers! I can't wait! I finally started making Amy's Village socks and I'm doing the foot now---but with magic loop. I'm so excited to try Sockit2me's pattern on the 12 inch circulars. I ordered 2.23mm, 2.50mm and 2.75mm. So...I hope I like this way! I'll have to wait to order circulars for Amy's pattern. I really think I'm going to like this...and I do like magic loop, but I think sometimes this might go even quicker. I'll find out! I've been having a hard time finding the time to knit lately...darn grass just keeps growing. Ha Ha.


----------



## GLG

I am working on your sock pattern on the 12" circular needle, I am enjoying your instruction, well done! I did have a problem after I cast on the 60 sts. long tail, I could not connect the circle for the first round, so I ripped it off, and did a cast on over two needles, for a looser cast on, it worked, but awful tite. After ribbing three rows, the cast on edge did not look very even and neat. However, I continued the pattern and am at the gusset instructions. Is there something I could have done to correct this edge and make it look ok. I think I'm going to have to thread thin elastic thru the ribbing to make it alittle neater. Any suggestions would be well accepted.....Thank you for your instructions and help. 

GLG


----------



## Suula

GLG said:


> I am working on your sock pattern on the 12" circular needle, I am enjoying your instruction, well done! I did have a problem after I cast on the 60 sts. long tail, I could not connect the circle for the first round, so I ripped it off, and did a cast on over two needles, for a looser cast on, it worked, but awful tite. After ribbing three rows, the cast on edge did not look very even and neat. However, I continued the pattern and am at the gusset instructions. Is there something I could have done to correct this edge and make it look ok. I think I'm going to have to thread thin elastic thru the ribbing to make it alittle neater. Any suggestions would be well accepted.....Thank you for your instructions and help.
> 
> GLG


I too tend to cast on tightly, but using straight needles a full size larger and then transferring them onto the circular needles works well for me. I also try and do the cast on consciously relaxing my hands and shoulders so as not to increase the tension. I hope this helps xx


----------



## GLG

Thank you for your quick response. I am a loose knitter, and the cast on was not tite, the 12" circular needles were a mite too long to be able to draw in the yarn circle. The edges stretched as I was trying to connect the circle. I am going to try to order the 9" circular needles and see if that would help.

GLG


----------



## Suula

I have not used 9" ones, but I know that others use them successfully so hopefully they solve your problem. I have a bit of an issue picking the stitches up for the gusset, so am looking at a couple of websites for help for the sock I am working on at the moment. The evidence will be in the picture I post later this week. xx


----------



## sockit2me

GLG said:


> Thank you for your quick response. I am a loose knitter, and the cast on was not tite, the 12" circular needles were a mite too long to be able to draw in the yarn circle. The edges stretched as I was trying to connect the circle. I am going to try to order the 9" circular needles and see if that would help.
> 
> You are probably knitting too tightly. The photos on my tutorial clearly show how the 60 st cast on is easily joined to form a circle. I have knit HUNDREDS of pairs of socks with this method....the needle is not too long. Please try to relax your tension.


----------



## GLG

Again, thank you for answering my note. I will review your tutorial and try again before ordering a size 9 needle.

GLG


----------



## GLG

HI! I finished one sock, love the instructions. Am working the second sock to finish the pair. I wonder if you have instructions for doing the toe in a tapered, squarish shape with Kitchener stitches? I would like to do another pair with your instructions but with this type of toe finishing.

Thank you so much for you good information, instructions, which are so very well done!!!!

GLG


----------



## GLG

HI! I finished one sock, love the instructions. Am working the second sock to finish the pair. I wonder if you have instructions for doing the toe in a tapered, squarish shape with Kitchener stitches? I would like to do another pair with your instructions but with this type of toe finishing.

Thank you so much for you good information, instructions, which are so very well done!!!!

GLG
BTW: I cast on with a #6 straight needle then transferred to the 12" circ. And, it is so much better and easier for me, looks good!


----------



## sockit2me

GLG said:


> HI! I finished one sock, love the instructions. Am working the second sock to finish the pair. I wonder if you have instructions for doing the toe in a tapered, squarish shape with Kitchener stitches? I would like to do another pair with your instructions but with this type of toe finishing.
> 
> Thank you so much for you good information, instructions, which are so very well done!!!!
> 
> GLG
> BTW: I cast on with a #6 straight needle then transferred to the 12" circ. And, it is so much better and easier for me, looks good!


Glad that you are enjoying this method of sock knitting. For a flat toe, Google or Youtube will show you many patterns. Also, use this chart/pattern to compute changes to the basic pattern. Just use markers to show where the DP needles would end:
http://files.meetup.com/355706/Basic%20Sock%20Chart.pdf


----------



## Srmurell

Thank you for this pattern. I want so badly to make socks. This pattern is so well described that I think if I can't do this one, I'll never be able to do it.
I'm going for it...maybe.


----------



## Srmurell

So not ready for this one, looks very intimidating. Someday maybe.


----------



## Suula

Srmurell said:


> So not ready for this one, looks very intimidating. Someday maybe.


I started with the Village Sock pattern posted here http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-173154-1.html

Then moved onto this pattern. It did not all run smoothly, but my issues were raised and answered in the posts so all ended well. I know that not everyone can manage the small needles, but I have coped with it and really enjoy this method of making socks. Come on in, the water is lovely and warm xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

We're here to help you....we'll get you through it and you'll find out that taking it one stitch, one row at a time, that it breaks down into manageable tasks. You can do it.



Suula said:


> I started with the Village Sock pattern posted here http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-173154-1.html
> 
> Then moved onto this pattern. It did not all run smoothly, but my issues were raised and answered in the posts so all ended well. I know that not everyone can manage the small needles, but I have coped with it and really enjoy this method of making socks. Come on in, the water is lovely and warm xx


----------



## Srmurell

Suula said:


> I started with the Village Sock pattern posted here http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-173154-1.html
> 
> Then moved onto this pattern. It did not all run smoothly, but my issues were raised and answered in the posts so all ended well. I know that not everyone can manage the small needles, but I have coped with it and really enjoy this method of making socks. Come on in, the water is lovely and warm xx


I will definitely be online and will need to be talked through row by row (or stitch by stitch) for the heel. Thanks all for being so helpful. I let you know when I can take this on. You'll definitely hear from me!


----------



## Suula

Srmurell said:


> I will definitely be online and will need to be talked through row by row (or stitch by stitch) for the heel. Thanks all for being so helpful. I let you know when I can take this on. You'll definitely hear from me!


Yay! xx


----------



## desertchocolate

Boy if I could knit a sock like this I would jump for joy. I have a problem with holes connecting the gusset and ladders when I start, but only use double pointed needles. will try this.


----------



## bridenour6

Thank You Amy I'm going to try knitting these socks.I' 'll personally need some so can I ask you questions as I go


----------



## rosiebear

Knitting socks has been on my "must learn" list for such a long time. I will read and re-read these instructions many times before I even buy the supplies, but I'll convince myself that, yes, I can do it. Thank you, thank you, thank you!
Rosiebear


----------



## Sherry1

desertchocolate said:


> Boy if I could knit a sock like this I would jump for joy. I have a problem with holes connecting the gusset and ladders when I start, but only use double pointed needles. will try this.


The holes are an easy fix...you can pick up an extra stitch to close the hole and decrease on the next round. The ladders usually disappear after the socks are washed.


----------



## Debbystitchknit

The length of the foot does not really make a difference it is the diameter of the leg. I don't think you can use sock yarn and 12" for children. I just made a pair for my grandson and used a 9" with 48 stitches and sock yarn. He is 7 years old and wears a 12 or 1 shoe. I used the chart Amy posted some time ago. That worked really well.


apette said:


> Thanks to you both. These are next on my list as I've now received my 12" circ. I was wondering though...is the 12" to large to do socks for a child? Would I have to use a heavier weight yarn? The child's foot is about 6 inches long.


----------



## sanditoes48

desertchocolate said:


> Boy if I could knit a sock like this I would jump for joy. I have a problem with holes connecting the gusset and ladders when I start, but only use double pointed needles. will try this.


Ihave begun my socks but am having trouble handling the tiny needles. I feel like they are upside down! Is this possible??? I transferred from a 12" needle to an 11" needle. Help.........it is very slowwwwwwwww going.


----------



## RookieRetiree

How many stitches do you have on your needle? The first few rows are tough, but that will settle in after you get to a couple of inches. the shorter needles take some getting use to as well. Which brand are you using? Some have shorter shanks than others.



sanditoes48 said:


> Ihave begun my socks but am having trouble handling the tiny needles. I feel like they are upside down! Is this possible??? I transferred from a 12" needle to an 11" needle. Help.........it is very slowwwwwwwww going.


----------



## sanditoes48

RookieRetiree said:


> How many stitches do you have on your needle? The first few rows are tough, but that will settle in after you get to a couple of inches. the shorter needles take some getting use to as well. Which brand are you using? Some have shorter shanks than others.


60 sts on needle. I am following sockittome's tutorial. the needles are HiyaHiya. Will try to struggle along. Perhaps I'll get faster??? :thumbup:


----------



## vananny

Are these socks for men or women? If women's, how do you adapt for men's socks? I am interested in trying the 12" circ. needles and want to make my husband some socks.
Thanks....


----------



## sockit2me

vananny said:


> Are these socks for men or women? If women's, how do you adapt for men's socks? I am interested in trying the 12" circ. needles and want to make my husband some socks.
> Thanks....


These are adult size m/l....average. To change the pattern for different guages and sizes, use this chart. Use markers, if neccessary to show DP needle ends.

http://files.meetup.com/355706/Basic%20Sock%20Chart.pdf


----------



## vananny

Thanks!! Will give this a try....


----------



## Grandma Jo

sockit2me said:


> These are adult size m/l....average. To change the pattern for different guages and sizes, use this chart. Use markers, if neccessary to show DP needle ends.
> 
> http://files.meetup.com/355706/Basic%20Sock%20Chart.pdf


I use this chart to make my socks and I really like the pattern it makes. I use the cast on 60 for my socks. I do use double pointed needles.


----------



## vananny

Thanks, Grandma Jo!
I am new to sock knitting and trying to adapt dpn patterns to magic loop/circular needle patterns. Could use any help anyone might want to give me!!

I downloaded the Basic Sock Chart. Will try to decipher this and try it.


----------



## Grandma Jo

vananny said:


> Thanks, Grandma Jo!
> I am new to sock knitting and trying to adapt dpn patterns to magic loop/circular needle patterns. Could use any help anyone might want to give me!!
> 
> I downloaded the Basic Sock Chart. Will try to decipher this and try it.


Choose a size and amount of stitches you will cast on, then put the rest of the info into the blanks on the second page and you will have our pattern. It is easy to follow. I use DPN's because it is what I learned to knit with many years ago. It was really the only thing we had back then to knit circular. It isn't that bad once you learn to knit on them. Good luck with whatever you try.


----------



## GLG

Just finished a pair of 12" circular socks, love them! and the ease of following the instructions.
My question now, before starting more socks; do I need to block knitted socks before giving them away?

Thank you for all your help.....

GLG


----------



## sockit2me

GLG said:


> Just finished a pair of 12" circular socks, love them! and the ease of following the instructions.
> My question now, before starting more socks; do I need to block knitted socks before giving them away?
> 
> Thank you for all your help.....
> 
> GLG


A gentle soak in warm water, with a little fabric softener...then spin out excess water in a "salad spinner" or spin cycle only of washer. Just let dry flat. They will be soft and smell nice as a special gift!


----------



## GLG

THANK YOU, THANK YOU,!!!
You are, MR.SOCKIT2ME WONDERFUL!!!!!!

GLG


----------



## dotmo

I knitted one pair of socks and used dpns for the round toe, and hated using them as much as ever, just can't get on with them! So the pair I am knitting now, I have just finished the first one and did the toe on two circulars with no problem. I do find 60 sts make too wide for me and I'm trying to alter the pattern to cast on with 48 instead, but I am hopeless at maths, have to count 5 and 6 using my fingers! I've done my best, but goodness knows what it is going to turn out like. Has anyone altered the pattern to this size? I don't want to make them smaller by using smaller needles as I have just bought a 2.5 Addi 12" which I love, and can't afford to buy another smaller one.


----------



## Suula

dotmo said:


> I knitted one pair of socks and used dpns for the round toe, and hated using them as much as ever, just can't get on with them! So the pair I am knitting now, I have just finished the first one and did the toe on two circulars with no problem. I do find 60 sts make too wide for me and I'm trying to alter the pattern to cast on with 48 instead, but I am hopeless at maths, have to count 5 and 6 using my fingers! I've done my best, but goodness knows what it is going to turn out like. Has anyone altered the pattern to this size? I don't want to make them smaller by using smaller needles as I have just bought a 2.5 Addi 12" which I love, and can't afford to buy another smaller one.


If you use this chart it will save you needing to calculate the numbers as 48 is one of the cast on totals they cover. Just read it and follow the instructions and you will be fine xx

Here is a link to the web site in case you are not wanting to download something xx

http://files.meetup.com/355706/Basic%20Sock%20Chart.pdf


----------



## dotmo

Thanks for that Suula, but I was trying to follow that chart. It was ok at the beginning but the heel in the sock on one12" circular doesn't work out the same as a normal heel, which is what is shown in the chart. Having said that, could well be I am being a bit thick, but I just can't work it out to coincide with the one circular pattern!


----------



## sockit2me

dotmo said:


> Thanks for that Suula, but I was trying to follow that chart. It was ok at the beginning but the heel in the sock on one12" circular doesn't work out the same as a normal heel, which is what is shown in the chart. Having said that, could well be I am being a bit thick, but I just can't work it out to coincide with the one circular pattern!


The heel part of the 12" pattern is a "normal" heel. The heel is worked on half the sts, using straight needles while the rest remain unworked on the circ. 
If you use markers on the circular needle to show where the DP needles would be, the chart is followed exactly. The circ needle is merely a tool to replace the DP needles for knitting in the round.


----------



## dotmo

I've no problem with using a circular instead of dpns but still can't get the amount of stitches I should have on the needle when I only cast on 48 to match up with the ones shown in the chart when I am knitting the one 12" circular needle pattern. Never mind, I'll keep trying! Thanks for your help.


----------



## Grandma Jo

I use the chart pattern all the time. If you cast on 48 stitches there is no reason that the pattern should not come out okay with using whatever needles you prefer to use. Make sure to fill in the blanks on the second page so that you have a pattern. The only change I make is to use a ssk for decreasing as the second decrease on the socks.


----------



## dotmo

Ah Jo, perhaps that's what I need to do. I have been trying to follow the chart and adapt the basic pattern from that, I must try filling in the blanks on the other page, perhaps that will make things clearer for me. Thanks for that. Mo


----------



## dotmo

Grandma Jo, you are a life saver! I looked at Eric's chart again and saw the second page I had missed last time. I filled the sheet in following Eric's chart and had the whole pattern sussed in just a few minutes!

I can see now how people were wondering why I couldn't get it! Trouble is - show me a page of any text and I can tell you in seconds if there is a spelling mistake or a grammatical error; but show me numbers, and my mind goes absolutely blank - I think I must be number dyslexic!

And Eric, your chart is absolutely wonderful - I shall now use it for ever and ever! Thanks so much. Mo


----------



## Grandma Jo

Glad I could help. Yes I think the chart is wonderful too. Thanks to Eric also. As I said the only thing I do different on the pattern is to use a SSk instead of using PSSO where the PSSO is called for. 

Joene


----------



## SAMkewel

dotmo said:


> Grandma Jo, you are a life saver! I looked at Eric's chart again and saw the second page I had missed last time. I filled the sheet in following Eric's chart and had the whole pattern sussed in just a few minutes!
> 
> I can see now how people were wondering why I couldn't get it! Trouble is - show me a page of any text and I can tell you in seconds if there is a spelling mistake or a grammatical error; but show me numbers, and my mind goes absolutely blank - I think I must be number dyslexic!
> 
> And Eric, your chart is absolutely wonderful - I shall now use it for ever and ever! Thanks so much. Mo


We must be twins when it comes to spelling, grammatical errors, vs. numbers. My brain refuses to let me do relatively simple math in my head, it just won't hang on to the numbers long enough. I can do it on paper, however :~).


----------



## Grandma Jo

Grandma Jo said:


> Glad I could help. Yes I think the chart is wonderful too. Thanks to Eric also. As I said the only thing I do different on the pattern is to use a SSk instead of using PSSO where the PSSO is called for.
> 
> Joene


I just realized that I do the heel flap differently. Instead of just knitting and purling back I do:
Slip 1 as if to purl, knit 1 across, then turn and slip one as if to purl and purl across. I think it helps the heel to last longer. The slipped stitches going lengthwise count for 2 rows, so if you need 30 rows on the heel flap, you would just have to count 15 slipped stitches lengthwise. Hope you can understand this. Kinda hard to explain.


----------



## dotmo

SAMkewel, nice to know I have a twin in USA! and GrandmaJo, I will try your heel method, thank you.


----------



## standsalonewolf

awesome thank you ladies


----------



## ElegantDetails

GLG said:


> Thank you for your quick response. I am a loose knitter, and the cast on was not tite, the 12" circular needles were a mite too long to be able to draw in the yarn circle. The edges stretched as I was trying to connect the circle. I am going to try to order the 9" circular needles and see if that would help.
> 
> GLG


I don't know what size shoe you wear...but I wear a 6.5 ladies shoe ans I have found that the 9" needle works best for me. I usually cast on around 54 - 56 stitches. The only down side to the 9" for me is that I have to transfer the stitches to a longer needle to try the sock on....when I try to keep them on the 9" ... some of the end stitches pop off


----------



## cbjlinda

Amy will this method work with a sixteen inch needle?


AmyKnits said:


> Here is the PDF


----------



## eggplantlady

ElegantDetails said:


> I don't know what size shoe you wear...but I wear a 6.5 ladies shoe ans I have found that the 9" needle works best for me. I usually cast on around 54 - 56 stitches. The only down side to the 9" for me is that I have to transfer the stitches to a longer needle to try the sock on....when I try to keep them on the 9" ... some of the end stitches pop off


Interesting - I wear a size 9 to 9 1/2 shoe and using sock weight yarn I cast on 48 stitches and use a size 2, 9" needle.


----------



## MaryCarter

eggplantlady said:


> Interesting - I wear a size 9 to 9 1/2 shoe and using sock weight yarn I cast on 48 stitches and use a size 2, 9" needle.


I have ADD which means I tend to jump in on things without thinking it through properly, so I started Eric's sock in the size he recommended just because I was so anxious to start his sock.
I have a 7 1/2 B (Aus) shoe size, 38 (Euro), and a 4 (UK) so if Eric's sock is too big I will try your 48 stitches on a 9" 
Or use one of the many sock knitting charts to measure my foot first, then work it out.


----------



## eggplantlady

MaryCarter said:


> I have ADD which means I tend to jump in on things without thinking it through properly, so I started Eric's sock in the size he recommended just because I was so anxious to start his sock.
> I have a 7 1/2 B (Aus) shoe size, 38 (Euro), and a 4 (UK) so if Eric's sock is too big I will try your 48 stitches on a 9"
> Or use one of the many sock knitting charts to measure my foot first, then work it out.


Well, I tend to jump into things too quickly too. I wear a European size 40 and I like snug fitting socks. I am on my second pair, (thanks to Amyknits getting me through the first) and I think that like cocaine, sock knitting is almost immediately addictive. Sockit2me and Amyknits are responsible for this mania!!!


----------



## MaryCarter

eggplantlady said:


> Well, I tend to jump into things too quickly too. I wear a European size 40 and I like snug fitting socks. I am on my second pair, (thanks to Amyknits getting me through the first) and I think that like cocaine, sock knitting is almost immediately addictive. Sockit2me and Amyknits are responsible for this mania!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma Jo

The size 9" and 12" size 1 needles that I ordered came yesterday. I tried them today and just can't use them. I have arthritis really bad in my right hand and wrist and using the 12" made me hurt. I think it just places my wrist and hand in an uncomfortable position. I have gone back to my DPN's, I don't have any problems using them. I don't know what I am going to do the two I ordered.


----------



## MaryCarter

Grandma Jo said:


> The size 9" and 12" size 1 needles that I ordered came yesterday. I tried them today and just can't use them. I have arthritis really bad in my right hand and wrist and using the 12" made me hurt. I think it just places my wrist and hand in an uncomfortable position. I have gone back to my DPN's, I don't have any problems using them. I don't know what I am going to do the two I ordered.


I am so sorry to hear that.....if you really cant use them at any stage I am sure you could sell them on here.


----------



## dwagner

Grandma Jo said:


> The size 9" and 12" size 1 needles that I ordered came yesterday. I tried them today and just can't use them. I have arthritis really bad in my right hand and wrist and using the 12" made me hurt. I think it just places my wrist and hand in an uncomfortable position. I have gone back to my DPN's, I don't have any problems using them. I don't know what I am going to do the two I ordered.


I can relate to having pain in you hands and have no interest in the 9" or 12". I'll be sticking with what is comfortable for my hands. Can you return them for a refund or exchange for other needles you may be able to use?


----------



## Jodie78

AmyKnits said:


> Here is the PDF


Lost my original copy and now your download won't work for me. Says something about security and rule changes. Any ideas? . . jo


----------



## ElegantDetails

eggplantlady said:


> Interesting - I wear a size 9 to 9 1/2 shoe and using sock weight yarn I cast on 48 stitches and use a size 2, 9" needle.


I have recently changed my method of sock knitting....I'm using the Fish Lips Kiss Heel and template. ?....this way is AMAZING. My socks fit like a glove...which brings me to your comment. I now generally use 48 st as my count too. The negative ease that's built into the template is perfect. So now I have less stitiches to knit :-D


----------



## glnwhi

thank you very much


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

This is a great pattern.

Thanks all for contributing .. However, I fear I cannot do it as the 12 inch needles hurt my hands .. and believe me I did try.

Good luck to those that can use the needles.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Duplicate post please remove Admin.


----------



## NancyB in AZ

I just found your pattern today. Thank you so much for doing this. I really think this time I will be successful....you have such detail and lots of pictures to follow.


----------



## Stardust

A million thanks for this pattern. I can hardly wait to get started on a pair. I think the pictures are a big help as well, because they are so clear, following the directions. Smiles your way.


----------



## Holleyhock

Since I started knitting socks using this pattern, I have made 4 pairs and it's so relaxing. I think it's a great pattern and when I find the time (and my camera) I'll post some photo's of my socks.... thank you for the pattern!

Mary


----------



## AlanaBlakely

I am working this pattern for the first time on one 12' circular. My stitches seem to be inside out. What am I doing wrong please?


----------



## Sherry1

Just take the sock and push it through the needle so it is righty side out. Look at the pictures again to see that you are knitting from the correct side of the work.


----------



## knitwitconnie

AlanaBlakely said:


> I am working this pattern for the first time on one 12' circular. My stitches seem to be inside out. What am I doing wrong please?


That happens to me a lot. I just flip it right side out and go from there. It's easy to do that when you are first knitting in the round.


----------



## AlanaBlakely

Thank you!


----------



## comebackknitter

What is your gauge?


ElegantDetails said:


> I have recently changed my method of sock knitting....I'm using the Fish Lips Kiss Heel and template. ?....this way is AMAZING. My socks fit like a glove...which brings me to your comment. I now generally use 48 st as my count too. The negative ease that's built into the template is perfect. So now I have less stitiches to knit :-D


----------



## chloe1ma

I am really wanting to knit from this tutorial but I keep getting a message that the file is damaged and cannot be downloaded.
Is it just me or does the file need to be fixed?


----------



## CanadianAngel

When I first learned to knit socks a few years ago it was from a link provided here. I did socks for all my grandchildren that year but all my toes were awful though useable. If I could manage to knit toe up the grafting I do would be less horendess I am sure. I have downloaded these pattern links today and hope to find a free pattern for the toe up that I can save to word and do at my leisure.


----------



## Lampprecht1941

Thank you so much for the top down sock pattern!!!!!


----------



## starrz-delight

I have never seen such perfect knitting in my whole life, 
You Rock


----------



## chloe1ma

Woo Hoo!!!
I finally got the file to download.
I had to delete my pop-up remover to get it to download.
Now I can knit my socks.


----------



## Lampprecht1941

Someone sent the pattern,now to find size 12 circ. needles.


----------



## grandmann

Lampprecht1941 said:


> Someone sent the pattern,now to find size 12 circ. needles.


Addi makes a 12" circle needles, which you can buy on-line or LYS.


----------



## Lampprecht1941

What is LYI ?


----------



## Lampprecht1941

I mean L Y S


----------



## Lampprecht1941

I mean L Y S


----------



## grandmann

Lampprecht1941 said:


> I mean L Y S


Local Yarn Store usually your yarn stores that have the better yarns.


----------



## regina7430

Thank you!


----------



## Grandma Jo

If you go to Search at the top of this page you can put in Basic Sock Chart and get it there. There are two pages to it so be sure you copy them both. I make all of my socks from this chart and they fit great. I use the 60 stitch cast on with size 1 DPN's and fingering weight yarn.


----------



## Justme

Hi, when printing this I am only getting the pictures and not the words. What am I doing wrong. I downloaded the PDF and then hit print. Thanks in advance for helping me.


----------



## pfoley

Justme said:


> Hi, when printing this I am only getting the pictures and not the words. What am I doing wrong. I downloaded the PDF and then hit print. Thanks in advance for helping me.


============

Did you hit the little icon of the typewriter at the top of the pdf page and then hit ok? That should work.


----------



## Knitknutty

Thanks so much to all who made this pattern possible. I may try to knit a pair of socks with a circular needle as this ones seems easier than most other circular needle patterns I have read.
The directions are clear and the photos will help a lot.
Thanks again!


----------



## Suula

Justme said:


> Hi, when printing this I am only getting the pictures and not the words. What am I doing wrong. I downloaded the PDF and then hit print. Thanks in advance for helping me.


I would make sure I had saved it first, then you can do a print preview to see what should be coming through. I managed to print it off with no issues.


----------



## Mirror

V nice.


----------



## Ellie in Houston

SEARCH - on top of this page -click on next page search for 2 needle socks.
Ellie


----------



## Janeway

SAMkewel said:


> We must be twins when it comes to spelling, grammatical errors, vs. numbers. My brain refuses to let me do relatively simple math in my head, it just won't hang on to the numbers long enough. I can do it on paper, however :~).


Thank you for saying this as I cannot add 2 + 2 these days & can barely write words (spelling corrected by IPAD) after having a cardiac arrest several years ago. I hate it when someone corrects me on grammar because in my opinion, we are on this site to learn from each other & we aren't in school.

Since I'm on O2, one person even told me to take my foot off the tube as I was not getting enough O2!

I love KP but some people aren't nice so thank you again.


----------



## LizzieJones

Janeway said:


> Since I'm on O2, one person even told me to take my foot off the tube as I was not getting enough O2!


That was a horrid thing to say! I'm sorry you had to deal with that nasty person.

Some people! Sheesh!


----------



## Bea 465

Janeway said:


> Since I'm on O2, one person even told me to take my foot off the tube as I was not getting enough O2!
> 
> I love KP but some people aren't nice so thank you again.


It was suggested once when I had a case of the giggles that I might be getting too much 02, but it was meant in jest. Ms. Perfect will someday get her just rewards for being unkind.


----------



## Janeway

AmyKnits said:


> Dotmo... Your socks are beautiful! I love the fall colors and your knitting looks GREAT!
> 
> Please don't apologize to me. You and I did nothing wrong. As I said, this person has obvious issues (she said on one of the early pages that she cannot use this technique yet is still here on page 11). She has been reported to Admin. by myself and several other posters for her behavior on this as well as many other threads. As Cindy said... She has some life issues that are more than obvious in her posts and most of us here on KP have had enough. I am embarrassed that some of you have had to witness her ramblings, gibberish and nastiness.
> 
> Lets focus on your success and sockit2me's great tutorial and his generosity to share his knowledge with all of us here!
> 
> I am so thrilled that you were able to learn sock knitting with this great technique! You look like a professional!


Thank you Amy & Sockittome for your wonderful great ideas so please continue as I read all of your quotes.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Janeway

LizzieJones said:


> That was a horrid thing to say! I'm sorry you had to deal with that nasty person.
> 
> Some people! Sheesh!


Thank you & happy crafting!


----------



## Janeway

Bea 465 said:


> It was suggested once when I had a case of the giggles that I might be getting too much 02, but it was meant in jest. Ms. Perfect will someday get her just rewards for being unkind.


Amen, hugs.


----------



## Mabonko

Thank you so much for the link. Can't wait to try the pattern. The directions seem so articulate & with the pictures, I'm sure even I can maybe do them. Will have to wait until after Xmas for those cold & snowy days ( in MN.) when I don't venture out very much.


----------



## ladykat55

Thank you, I'll have to try this method.


----------



## raelkcol

Thank you!


----------



## kiwi11

A BIG Thank you>>>this is a pattern I can follow-and when I have the correct yarn, will be my 1st pair of socks


----------



## fincherlrf

Thank you,where have you been Amy?


----------



## grammaneice

THANK YOU SO MUCH.


----------



## Jeannie2009

When this pattern first became available, I made them using DazzleAire yarn and 12" size 6 circs...so I could see what I was doing. It was a great start for someone who was desperate to learn. And they went to the nursing home when I was done.I've since made at least 2 dozen.. I now often do 2 up at once, sometimes this pattern and often crazy patterns with the fish lips heel. Thanks to all who gave me the boost.


----------



## Holleyhock

What are "Fish Lips Heels?" I've never heard that term...


----------



## ladykat55

Thank you for the great sock pattern. Will have to try this one.


----------



## Holleyhock

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fish-lips-kiss-heel

Okay - I found it - and I'm going to try it on my next pair of socks - the Fish Lips Heel.... Funny!


----------



## flowerchild67

Thank you so much for this sock pattern with pictures! I am new at knitting and I am learning to knit socks and pictures help dramatically! I am pretty good at crochet but I am really enjoying learning to knit!


----------



## Schlooney

Thank you, greatly appreciated


----------



## grandmann

minniemo said:


> Many thanks sockit2me for providing this pattern :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann

minniemo said:


> And to you Amy for technology support :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## wboknitter

Thanks so much for the pattern and instructions. I can't wait to try it. I usually do 2 socks at a time using magic loop but your method sounds pretty good.


----------



## regina7430

Thank you for the great instructions....they are so clear and concise....I definitely will attempt making socks......


----------



## linpeters

Thank you sooooo much for your time invested Amy.I am new here and am looking forward to trying my first pair.You are a joy to know here and am sure to meet many more like yourself. :thumbup:


----------



## wboknitter

Thanks so much for the pattern. Can't wait to try one.


----------



## wboknitter

I finally got a sock started and love using the smaller circular needle. I did, however, use a 9" instead of a 12" circular. The sock is coming out perfect & the instructions are wonderful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dogLVR

sockit2me said:


> Here it is at last: a basic top down sock pattern for one 12" circ needle!
> Many thanks and HUGE HUGS to amyknits and her computer minions (family) for the wonderful help in editing and producing this pdf.
> 
> file:///var/mobile/Applications/827C80D3-8BA6-4DF3-91BD-5428E88DA5E2/Documents/QL-TLd0fpEj.pdf


Thank you for the sock pattern. I have tried the toe up and not had any luck. I've been looking at many different patterns and think I can handle this one however, the only thing I'm stumped on is the heal. When it comes to PICKING UP THE HEAL GUSSET, does the "ditch" mean the bar between the two stitches? Thanks for your help


----------



## sockit2me

dogLVR said:


> Thank you for the sock pattern. I have tried the toe up and not had any luck. I've been looking at many different patterns and think I can handle this one however, the only thing I'm stumped on is the heal. When it comes to PICKING UP THE HEAL GUSSET, does the "ditch" mean the bar between the two stitches? Thanks for your help


Yes...that is correct!


----------



## dogLVR

Many thanks to you and Amy for this pattern. I now have restored faith maybe, just maybe, I can do it!
And BTW, really sorry that you were verbally attached! Wow, so unnecessary and rude! Lets hope she moves on.
Margo from So. Cal


----------



## Islander

A wonderful sock pattern, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Maryellend

Thank you all so much for this pattern. I just took a class knitting socks on two circular needles and honestly was not comfortable with all the needles flying around. I am very excited about trying this method. A question if I may - do you just translate different stitch variations into this basic method? Newbie, newbie, newbie here, but one who LUV'S socks and would like to knit my own.


----------



## sockit2me

Maryellend said:


> Thank you all so much for this pattern. I just took a class knitting socks on two circular needles and honestly was not comfortable with all the needles flying around. I am very excited about trying this method. A question if I may - do you just translate different stitch variations into this basic method? Newbie, newbie, newbie here, but one who LUV'S socks and would like to knit my own.


Yes, this is the basic pattern. Here is a chart and pattern guide that can be used to change the number of stitches for size or gauge adjustments. Choose the correct numbers and fill in the pattern guide:

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/9/11/1378918470113-basic_sock_chart.pdf


----------



## mmMardi

Thank you for the chart and all the expert advice you share with us!



sockit2me said:


> Yes, this is the basic pattern. Here is a chart and pattern guide that can be used to change the number of stitches for size or gauge adjustments. Choose the correct numbers and fill in the pattern guide:
> 
> http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/9/11/1378918470113-basic_sock_chart.pdf


----------



## run4fittness

sockit2me said:


> Yes, this is the basic pattern. Here is a chart and pattern guide that can be used to change the number of stitches for size or gauge adjustments. Choose the correct numbers and fill in the pattern guide:
> 
> http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/9/11/1378918470113-basic_sock_chart.pdf


Thank you so much for this information!


----------



## Nanimal

Awesome job. Love the colour, too.


----------



## hobbyknit

Thanks everyone you have been most helpful. Kelly


----------



## knitminnie

Thank you Amyknits. Loved your quote too. I just printed it out and am going to try it. Never have had the courage to try socks before. Always looked so detailed. this may have just pushed me over the cliff. Must say that KPers are the most encouraging group around.


----------



## Knitwitless

Thank you! I will try my first sock with this PDF!


----------



## Schlooney

Thank you.


----------



## cbjllinda

amy have you ever thought of doing a video on these socks for beginners?


----------



## ladydog

To expand this pattern to other sizes and guages, here is a link to a two page chart:
http://files.meetup.com/355706/Basic%20Sock%20Chart.pdf
Wishing you continued sock success....Eric  :thumbup:

I went to the MeetUp - I did not have permission to access chart. I joined the group, didn't realize they are in MD, but still do not have permission to access chart. Do you know what permission is necessary?


----------



## sockit2me

Try this link for two page chart:

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/9/11/1378918470113-basic_sock_chart.pdf


----------



## ladydog

sockit2me said:


> Try this link for two page chart:
> 
> http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/9/11/1378918470113-basic_sock_chart.pdf


Got it! MAny thanks, looking forward to the new project with all the other KPers.


----------



## MKDesigner

Thank you for sharing all your hard work! I read through the pattern and it's going to be fun once my eyesight gets better. Your instructions are so clear!!
Thanks,
Marge


----------



## martyr

AmyKnits said:


> Here is the PDF


 Thanks so much, while I'm not sure if I'll try the 12 inch I think this is such a clear tutorial on sock making that I've saved it for the great pictures and tips. I especially love the pictures on picking up stitches on the gussets, as mine don't come out as neat. I am a magic loop TATTU [2 at a time toe up] devotee!

:sm08: :sm09: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans

Thank you. Those double points had a way of making me want to throw the so k, yarn and needles out into the garbage. Now, to find my 10 in h needle.


----------



## Schlooney

Thank you so much.


----------



## kacey66

Thank you for posting this.


----------



## MrBobby

sockittome...thank you very much for sharing your pattern! i'm getting ready to start knitting my first pair and your pattern is the first that i feel comfortable working with.


----------



## janiceurffer

Thanks for the pattern are these crew length?


----------



## sockit2me

janiceurffer said:


> Thanks for the pattern are these crew length?


The length of the ankle and the foot are always the knitter's choice!


----------



## Schlooney

Thank you


----------



## RosieS

Thank you for sharing the pattern.
Best Regards
Ros (A sock addict).


----------



## mema chris

Hi! Just started a sock in your pattern. Have done 70 rows and it measures 9 ". Is that right? Also I'm a continental knitter. Is there a trick to holding the needles? Having trouble grasping the stitch when doing a pearl stitch. Thanks for your time! Chris


----------



## sockit2me

mema chris said:


> Hi! Just started a sock in your pattern. Have done 70 rows and it measures 9 ". Is that right? Also I'm a continental knitter. Is there a trick to holding the needles? Having trouble grasping the stitch when doing a pearl stitch. Thanks for your time! Chris


The length of the leg and foot are up to the knitter to decide. Your gauge seems a bit loose to have 9" including the ribbing. Practice will eventually make purling "fall into place".


----------



## mema chris

Thank you for the quick reply! I'll work on making my stitches tighter. Chris


----------



## Cronewbie

Those socks look great


----------



## Cashmere Kitten

Brilliant just what I have been looking for. Thank you so much for sharing your expertise.????


----------



## cbjllinda

thanks so much for the pattern you may have just given me the confidence to try them. I have had the needles for awhile now. just need to get some sock yarn.


----------



## gigi 722

Going to try that toe, looks nice.


----------



## GrandmaSuzy

Thanks so much for posting this. Now to get some 12" circulars! I currently make my socks with two circulars, so this should be an easy transition.


Suzy in Southern Illinois


----------



## Brannon23

I can't for the life of me figure out how to use 12" circs for socks. I can barely make 9" work. How do you make the stitches stretch that far?


----------



## cbjllinda

where do you find your best buys on sock yarn. all we have locally is joanns and Michaels not sure they even carry it.


----------



## willifican

Thank you so much. Will give it a whirl. Now if my knitting would look that good i would be delighted. My knitting is so uneven. Someone said just keep practicing. Any suggestions?


----------



## sockit2me

willifican said:


> Thank you so much. Will give it a whirl. Now if my knitting would look that good i would be delighted. My knitting is so uneven. Someone said just keep practicing. Any suggestions?


Knitting in the round usually creates more even stitches...hang in there and keep at it !


----------



## Johna

I got as far as "Picking up Stitches for Heel Gusset". Pick up 15 sts along first edge. What does it mean to Pick up 2 sts, skip 1 in the Ditch between the stitches. There is a picture but I still don't know what you mean. Thanks a bunch. I am left handed but I still knit "counterclockwise". The funny thing is I have made a pair of socks before, but that was awhile back. I guess my brain didn't retain that information. Sorry, I hope you can "clear my brain". Thanks


----------



## Johna

Yes, I would like that too.


----------



## sockit2me

Johna said:


> I got as far as "Picking up Stitches for Heel Gusset". Pick up 15 sts along first edge. What does it mean to Pick up 2 sts, skip 1 in the Ditch between the stitches. There is a picture but I still don't know what you mean. Thanks a bunch. I am left handed but I still knit "counterclockwise". The funny thing is I have made a pair of socks before, but that was awhile back. I guess my brain didn't retain that information. Sorry, I hope you can "clear my brain". Thanks


The stitches are picked up one stitch in from the edges of the heel flap. This means between stitches....or in the ditch between stitches. You pick up two stitches for every three rows of heel flap.... (pick up 2, skip 1 ).


----------



## Johna

sockit2me - Thanks, I will see if I can do this. My "senior moments" are driving me crazy! I frogged back to the "leg" portion". Hope I get it right this time.


----------



## Nanamel14

Great sock tutorial, thank you ☺


----------



## Nanamel14

Great sock tutorial, thank you ☺


----------



## Cookiecat

Thanks for the pattern. I'm guessing this makes a sock for a shoe size 6 (US) woman's foot?


----------



## sockit2me

Cookiecat said:


> Thanks for the pattern. I'm guessing this makes a sock for a shoe size 6 (US) woman's foot?


Length of ankle and foot are up to the knitter. Start toe decreasing when 2 inches short of desired total length.


----------



## Idledale

I am trying to download the chart but site says having issues.


----------



## Idledale

how do you determine#of stitches to cast on? I am confused knowing # since my shoe size is 9 but grandson's is 10.5 mens. I am using rocket needles and cast on 60 for him and it fit me but was slightly loose so thought I would try 56 for me since it was too short for grandson's foot measurement.


----------



## sockit2me

Differences in the width of the foot are accommodated by adding or subtracting stitches in multiples of four.
The lengths are a matter of knitting more or less rounds before the start of the toe shaping. Since the sample basic sock fits you, this gives you a starting point to measure and use common sense to adapt to other sizes.


----------



## Chuddy

Thank you very much for the pattern. I have never done a sock top down on a round needle but I will definitely give it a shot.

Chuddy


----------



## Damiano

Thank you!!!


----------



## Lilyan

Thank you for sharing your wonderful sock pattern.


----------



## Lilyan

sorry...double post.....


----------



## puchy

Gracias


----------



## joybells57

Thank you Eric and team!☺


----------



## cbjllinda

I have yet to make a pair of socks and after reading all the posts here I think I may just have to give it a try. I purchased a us size two , 40 inch needle and thought I might give it a try on magic loop so that I could finish both socks at one time. however am wondering if it would not be more portable to do the twelve inch needle when I am out and about. am anxouse to try them. are there any needles that you prefer over other needles?


----------



## sockit2me

cbjllinda said:


> I have yet to make a pair of socks and after reading all the posts here I think I may just have to give it a try. I purchased a us size two , 40 inch needle and thought I might give it a try on magic loop so that I could finish both socks at one time. however am wondering if it would not be more portable to do the twelve inch needle when I am out and about. am anxouse to try them. are there any needles that you prefer over other needles?


My preference is for Addi turbo.....sleek metal and nice points.


----------



## ikoijk

Now, anyone with a pattern like this for a toe up sock?


----------



## ikoijk

Now, anyone with a pattern like this for a toe up sock?


----------



## oliviamom

This is the BEST “how to instructions” I have ever seen. Instructions are very easy to follow and pictures are excellent.
Could you write up instructions for doing 2 basic socks at the same time on circular needles? I just taught myself the Magic Loop...always used dps. Keep up the great work, Sockit2me! Oliviamom


----------



## Jaggermom26

New to this site and was looking for a sock pattern. This one seems perfect. Now for my question..... I am using the 12" 1 us needle. My yarn is Red Heart, Heart and Soul, Super fine 1, two hanks of 50 grams. I've followed the pattern and have just completed my 100th row. I'm worried about the length. I'm a tall gal and I don't want the socks to be too short. The length currently is 8 3/4". I'm afraid if I add more rows, I won't have enough yarn to finish the sock. I'm thinking about putting in a life line and proceeding with another 50 rows and see what happens. Anyone had experience with this? Thanks and appreciate the help.


----------



## sockit2me

50 more rounds of leg portion will not leave enough for the foot. What is your shoe size?


----------



## Jaggermom26

Wow - thanks so much for the quick response - and from the author. I'm impressed. I wear a ladies 10. Big feet.


----------



## TexasKnitem

https://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/LW1619.pdf


Jaggermom26 said:


> New to this site and was looking for a sock pattern. This one seems perfect. Now for my question..... I am using the 12" 1 us needle. My yarn is Red Heart, Heart and Soul, Super fine 1, two hanks of 50 grams. I've followed the pattern and have just completed my 100th row. I'm worried about the length. I'm a tall gal and I don't want the socks to be too short. The length currently is 8 3/4". I'm afraid if I add more rows, I won't have enough yarn to finish the sock. I'm thinking about putting in a life line and proceeding with another 50 rows and see what happens. Anyone had experience with this? Thanks and appreciate the help.


----------



## sockit2me

Jaggermom26 said:


> Wow - thanks so much for the quick response - and from the author. I'm impressed. I wear a ladies 10. Big feet.


You will not have enough yarn if you make the leg portion longer than 9 inches.
I wear a men's size 10 and feel that the 100 rounds of leg is not skimpy.


----------



## Pealark

I know it isnt much help for this pair, but I recently knit a pair from angora club yarn - 3 oz. 

I was afraid the socks would be skimpy. So I divided it evenly & started the socks at the toe. When I got to the ankle it was obvious there would not be enough of it to make generous tops, which I prefer. So I made big polka dots up to the rib, only sparingly using the original yarn. I had a picture of them. Dont know what happened.

Yours, being Red Heart yarn would probably be easy to co-ordinate with a solid to finish the foot? Many commercial socks only have patterning on the top part. 

Goodluck!


----------



## Jaggermom26

Great idea! Thanks so much. This pair may end up gifted ????


----------



## Maryellend

Just want to thank you for the wonderful, clear, very understandable instructions for sock knitting. I have now made several pair using your basic instructions and am wondering if you have a pattern for a lacy sock that I can use. Again, my thanks for the time and effort spent in developing and sharing your pattern.


----------



## sockit2me

Here is a link to lace socks that I have posted: https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-267956-1.html


----------



## betty boivin

Hi eric, have knit them, thanks! I want to knit socks with size 2mm and sock yarn, how do i calculate for your socks? I imagine i would use 9 in circ.


----------



## sockit2me

Here are chart and directions for different sizes of socks. It is written for four dp needles, but the numbers can be used for my pattern.

https://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/9/11/1378918470113-basic_sock_chart.pdf


----------



## AliceR83

[No message]


----------



## LydiaP69




----------



## Redhatchris

This looks like a man size sock. I usually use a size 2, 9" circular needle with 64 stitches for a woman size.
I cannot imagine using a 12" circular.
Thank you for this link. The instructions are straight forward and patterns are customizable.


----------



## ade

I wonder how many people finally learned to knot socks thanks to generous spirits like you. Wishing this crisis brings out the best in all people. Sharing and caring.


----------



## Redhatchris

Amazing chart! thank you


----------



## Lunarjoy

Thanks. Nice clear instructions.


----------



## ruthhd

Aargh thank you for your hard work on this but honestly I am completely lacking the ability to understand the instructions under the ‘picking up stictches for the heel gusset’. It’s not helped by the fact that I’m thrown by the fact that I need to pick up stitches as I haven’t done that in the other two pairs of socks I’ve knitted (I hate picking up stitches, it is my list favourite part of any project). Anyhow am I working from the point where I first knitted 30 sts onto the dp needle and then back towards the 9 x 9 sts? Is there perhaps a video? I suffer from ‘brain fog’ sometimes so ‘simple’ things can seem really complicated to me when reading instructions but ‘seeing’ it down can often break through the fog.
Regards
Ruth


----------



## Danielito

Thank you so much for the pattern!



In Memory of Sockit2me said:


> Here it is at last: a basic top down sock pattern for one 12" circ needle!
> Many thanks and HUGE HUGS to amyknits and her computer minions (family) for the wonderful help in editing and producing this pdf.
> 
> file:///var/mobile/Applications/827C80D3-8BA6-4DF3-91BD-5428E88DA5E2/Documents/QL-TLd0fpEj.pdf


----------



## Redhatchris

I cannot get this to open or copy and paste


----------



## Kimbo58

It had a download button to click on Redhatchris. ????


----------



## Jaggermom26

I finally finished the pair of socks that Eric helped me with in January 2019. RIP Eric. Your sock pattern lives on.


----------

